# @DONIBERICO, DE DONDE SACAN SUS JAMONES Y POR QUE UN % ALTO DE ELLOS SON TODO GRASA? RESPUESTAS SATISFACTORIAS O IBÉRICOS DE 9,5Kg EN LAS SEDES!!!!!!!



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN 23/12/2022*


@DonIberico_

*LA EMPRESA NO RESPONDE A LAS PREGUNTAS DE: DE DONDE SALEN ESOS JAMONES Y POR QUE UN ELEVADO NÚMERO DE ELLOS PRESENTAN HIPOTROFIA MUSCULAR?

QUEREMOS SABER:

DONDE HAN SIDO CRIADOS ESOS CERDOS Y CUAL ES SU PROCEDENCIA.

POR QUE UN ELEVADO NUMERO DE ELLOS PRESENTAN HIPOTROFIA MUSCULAR Y SON TODO GRASA (hecho que motivó toda esta controversia)

HAN SUFRIDO MALTRATO ANIMAL ESOS CERDOS??

QUIEN LOS HA CRIADO Y EN QUE CONDICIONES??*

*POR QUE AYER RESPONDÍAN CON CELERIDAD Y MOSTRABAN COMO REPONÍAN EL “MATERIAL” DEFECTUOSO Y ANTE LA PREGUNTA DE CUAL ES SU PROCEDENCIA, CALLA??*



Han borrado todos los hilos (original + réplicas) y todos los hilos que preguntaban por que se había borrado el hilo principal.

Han baneado cuentas.



La pvblicidad institucional:










Las quejas:





































*Respuesta de la empresa:*

_“Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico

La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.

La realidad es que llevamos 3 años en forocoches y más de 3000 shures nos han comprado durante estos años y el 99,999999 periodico está contento no, contentísimo, de hecho es raro el shur que no nos ha comprado más de una vez y más de dos, porque ofertamos un producto con muchísima calidad y en forocoches, desde que estamos aquí tenemos el compromiso de ofertarlo siempre al menos un 20% más barato de lo que se ofrece en nuestra página web al resto de clientes.

El problema de la grasa en las paletas de bellota 100% ibéricas, viene precisamente porque es un género totalmente natural gestionado de manera totalmente artesanal y a veces pasa eso, pero no es queriendo ni mucho menos, y absolutamente todas las veces que pasa, se ha propuesto una solución lógica al cliente, como un reembolso , cambio o envío de una pieza nueva, de hecho para ser más transparentes, hemos ido publicando en el hilo a tiempo real como se iban sucediendo las 5 incidencias ( de más de 1000 pedidos en los últimos 2 meses), las cuales se han solventado correctamente, y las cuales son menos de un 0,005% de los pedidos que hemos hecho.

el problema es que se ha distorsionado muchísimo y hemos tardado en actuar porque básicamente pasó por la noche y no podemos estar 24h en el foro y mira que estamos muchísimas

Sentimos muchisimo todo lo que ha pasado, pero nuestra fe en el foro sigue intacta porque desde la experiencia que tenemos aquí sabemos que todos los años siempre hay alguien que trata de iniciar la campaña de desprestigio y este año hemos llegado tarde.

e insistimos, que en todo lo que podamos ayudar, sacar de dudas aquí nos tenéis para lo bueno y lo malo”_

*Mi contra replica:*


*“Hola:

No es mi ánimo contribuir a difundir bulos o malentendidos en torno a una marca comercial.

Todos los años hay jaleos al respecto de las conjuntas en artículos de cualesquiera naturaleza.

Me consta que un usuario abrió hilo con referencia concreta a lo ocurrido este año, en sus caso ayer.

También me consta que ese hilo fue borrado, otros hilos paralelos también fueron borrados y hay usuarios que han sido baneados.

Este tipo de prácticas son las que inician la bola de la desconfianza en los usuarios (yo mismo iba a hacer un pedido )

Dichas prácticas no las ejerce ud, sino la plataforma donde ha decidido su empresa promocionarse.

Dichas prácticas son habituales en dicha plataforma, cesura sin ton ni son, sin ninguna explicación pierdes una cuenta con años de antigüedad.

Estas prácticas son toleradas por la propia indosincrasia del plataforma al limitar el acceso a la misma en forma de “invitación”, con lo cual se crea un mercado negro al rededor, siendo la demanda mucho mayor a la oferta.

Explicado esto, he de decir que yo, como OP del hilo, nunca he mencionado marcas comerciales y además, las fotos que he posteado han sido recortadas intencionadamente para no mostrar marca comercial alguna.

En este contexto, y ante la censura sin explicación que ejerció Forocoches ayer por la mañana, me limité a extraer dicha información y postearla aquí, puesto que el único hilo que sobrevive al respecto de dicha cuestión es el que tienen ustedes abierto con su marca comercial en forocoches, a fin de sortear dichas estrategias maniqueas que los que somos o hemos sido miembros de dicha plataforma conocemos perfectamente.

Me temo que su marca comercial ha querido entrar a un tipo de publicidad muy arriesgada, puesto que está vinculando su imagen a un régimen dictatorial que hace y deshace a su antojo, si no hay problemas todo irá bien y la plataforma hará todo lo posible por mantener su post arriba y que a los usuarios les llegue la “información”, pero si algo se tuerce, forocoches no es un sitio que se caracterice por su capacidad de “escucha activa” o asertividad para con los usuarios que le dan de comer.

Foroches es un lobby que tiene secuestrados a sus usuarios y no te puedes salir de la línea marcada, o tus aportaciones serán borrados y tú cuenta baneada sin explicaciones ni capacidad de réplica, sin embargo hay cuantas blindadas que pueden hacer, escribir u opinar como les venga en gana.

Pero claro, una cosa es que no te dejen opinar libremente sobre política y te jodan una cuenta que te costó 5€, a que, habiendo hecho pedidos de 300/400€, cuando la gente tiene problemas y lo publica en el mismo medio por el que recibió la publicidad, sea baneada y su opinión (con fotos) sea borrada sin dar ninguna explicación.

Resumen:

Si asocias tu marca a otra con dinámicas mafiosas, no te extrañes que al primer indicio de falta de trasparecia, la gente huya despavorida.

Pd: Alégrense de que ha sido una colaboración puntual y forocoches no administra su departamento de relaciones públicas, si una empresa hace lo que hizo ayer forocoches (silenciar quejas/reclamaciones,dejando como único canal el oficial), el desprestigio será total e inmediato y para siempre.

Pd2: veo que están haciendo un gran esfuerzo para subsanar el pifostio montado pero, si no puedo abrir un hilo comentado mi experiencia de compra en la plataforma que “me vende” dicho producto, aún bajo sospecha de tener interéses expureos y bajo la ley de enjuiciamiento criminal que, de ustedes poder probar la difamación, caería sobre mi, yo no aceptaría comprar en un comercio bajo esas circunstancias.

Pd: quizá para el año que viene os convenga hablar con @calopez, aquí somos menos, pero más viejos y con más pasta, y sobre todo el jefe nos deja cagarnos en su PVTA madre sin decir ni está puta boca es mia, es decir, ante el mismo suceso se habrían abierto hilos, los compradores podrían haberse expresado libremente y sus soluciones habrían sido posteadas en dichos hilos y al final se abriría un hilo definitivo donde, si la empresa ha hecho bien su trabajo, se habría elogiado el titánico esfuerzo hecho por ustedes, entendiendo que los errores ocurren y valorando la intervención de la empresa comercializadora para subsanar el error.

Fin.”*

*Respuesta de @DonIberico_ *




> Hola de nuevo,
> Siento si ha parecido un poco así el comentario anterior, lo único que queremos es trasladar la verdad con respecto a los jamones.
> Si hay mezclada otro tipo de campaña con relación a Forocoches y su forma de actuar y demás, pues yo ahí sinceramente no tengo nada que decir, me explico, yo no he tenido malas experiencias, pero entiendo que la gente las haya tenido y por eso no quiero opinar, porque no tengo la información, pero insisto que ese debate es totalmente lícito y yo no voy a criticarlo.
> Lo que no podemos hacer es mezclar unas cosas con otras, porque respecto al tema de los jamones, que es lo que a nosotros nos atañe , pues está claro que a alguien le ha molestado la colaboración y en cuanto ha visto el filón pues se ha aprovechado y no se ha podido parar a tiempo hasta que se ha hecho una bola, que ya es bulo total, pero bueno, ya digo sin animo de ofender ni crear más polémica, también desde Don Ibérico trataremos de buscar a los culpables y tomar las acciones que hagan falta para limpiar el nombre de la empresa del desprestigio vertido estos días.
> ...





*Mi respuesta:*



*Hola de nuevo: 

Gracias por entrar a debate a fin de aclarar las dudas sobre el producto que comercializa.

Obviando todo el ruido generado en Fc y aquí mismo, y entendiendo que los posibles problemas de suministro canales de comunicación o cambio de producto defectuoso ya han sido subsanados,solo me queda plantearles una última cuestión, si la respuesta es satisfactoria pero sobre todo aclaratoria, me comprometo a realizar el pedido que no he hecho (jamón loncheado a cuchillo por valor de 425€) y postear aquí el seguimiento del pedido, experiencia de unboxing y review del producto con todo lujo de detalles.

La pregunta es la siguiente, recuerde que esta hablando con un analfabeto funcional en temas de jamón y me hago las cuestiones que se hace cualquier analfabeto como yo que quiere gastar algo de dinero en un producto mejor de lo que hace habitualmente pero sin un conocimiento en profundidad del mismo.

Bien, esta es la pregunta:

Como puede un jamón salir así?:























A ojos de un lego en la materia, esa circunstancia sólo podría darse por hipocinesia crónica, es decir, haber crecido en condiciones en las que no se desarrolla el músico por la imposibilidad de moverse, dicha situación sería muy extraña que se diera en europa, así que, una cosa es que un jamón salga malo por exceso o defecto de sal o curación, pero que la pieza no muestre ni un 10% de masa muscular y un 80% de masa grasa indicaría, a falta de una justificación que desconozco, un maltrato animal muy grave y desde luego nadie compraría algo así.

Asi las cosas, si me explican de donde salen las piezas y por que se puede dar un número. X de casos donde las mismas presentan un nivel de músculo inapropiado, y la respuesta es válida, me comprometo ha hacerles el pedido y así como he contado como haba ido un problema, contaré como se ha resuelto.

Tengan un buen dia.

** fotos de la marca comercial extraídas del hilo oficial de FC y publicadas a fin de esclarecer el embrollo que nos ocupa.*


----------



## toroloco (21 Dic 2022)

Lo veo correcto para un paleto que diga ME PUTO FLIPA


----------



## TercioVascongado (21 Dic 2022)

Bitelchus es un CM a sueldo del PSOE. Ese jamón lo habremos pagado entre todos.


----------



## LionelHutz (21 Dic 2022)

Que buen sebo para hidratar pieles y cueros.


----------



## vanderwilde (21 Dic 2022)

Bien cargado de tocinito. Ni el tocino de hoja, macho.

Se ve que tienen que ser funcionarios, porque las manos, de currelar, poco. Además, como no seas funcionario o buen pensionista, te tocó comprar el de 50 euros. Qué obrero se gasta 400 merkels en un jamón? Bueno, en estos casos, en tocino.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Dic 2022)

Que hagan chicharrones

Porque como pongas esas cortadas en un plato la suegra te va a despellejar vivo


----------



## Bartleby (21 Dic 2022)

Eso lo mejor es derretirlo en sartén y utilizarlo para cocinar.


----------



## Turbocalbo (21 Dic 2022)

forograsuzos de las harinas y los jambones grasos


----------



## Turbocalbo (21 Dic 2022)

como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (21 Dic 2022)

Yo tal que lo abro así lo devuelvo y le digo al que me lo ha vendido que si está vendiendo tocino por jamón.


----------



## Julc (21 Dic 2022)

Vaya manos de crío.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (21 Dic 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Lo veo correcto para un paleto que diga ME PUTO FLIPA



Jodidos milenials y sus expresiones de mierda.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Dic 2022)

Ese cerdo solo hacía pecho/hombro en el gym


----------



## Joloan (21 Dic 2022)

En algunas fotos no parece para negra y no enfoca la pezuña, mucha grasa hay en ese jamón hasta para ser del Mercadona, yo prefiero paletilla la verdad.


----------



## mullban (21 Dic 2022)

Me puto flipa ese jamón. En serio, nunca había visto algo así EN PLAN ¿eh? ¿que me estas contando?


----------



## Ballenero37 (21 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Bien cargado de tocinito. Ni el tocino de hoja, macho.
> 
> Se ve que tienen que ser funcionarios, porque las manos, de currelar, poco. Además, como no seas funcionario o buen pensionista, te tocó comprar el de 50 euros. Qué obrero se gasta 400 merkels en un jamón? Bueno, en estos casos, en tocino.



Mi ex suegra, siendo ella obrera me regalo una paleta iberica y de los 4 o 5 kilos tenia unos 3 de grasa y casi uno de hueso. La dije que eso ha salido carisimo y sigue en sus creces porque piensa que el de 50 euros no sabe bien.


----------



## Ballenero37 (21 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo tal que lo abro así lo devuelvo y le digo al que me lo ha vendido que si está vendiendo tocino por jamón.



Es que si te viene tanta grasa al final es hasta un problema, pones todo pringado, tienes que tirarlo y sale mas caro que si te hubiesen atracado porque si te atracan al menos no pierdes el tiempo para sacar "100 gramos de jamon"


----------



## Turbocalbo (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## GongorayArgote (21 Dic 2022)

Es simplemente mentira, ni es jamón ibérico ni es de 400€


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (21 Dic 2022)

Buenos pedazos de tocino, no vale ni para dárselo a la suegra


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Dic 2022)

He comido yo mas bellotas que el cerdo ese


----------



## ekOz (21 Dic 2022)

Donde esta el jamón?, Inaudito


----------



## Fenris (21 Dic 2022)

Ese cerdo se ha movido menos que don Pin Pon en una cama de velcro.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (21 Dic 2022)

GongorayArgote dijo:


> Es simplemente mentira, ni es jamón ibérico ni es de 400€



Eso es mangalica hibridado con alguna aberración.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.



Eran cerdos tetraplejicos.  

PD- 400 euros en tocino y hueso.


----------



## Turbocalbo (21 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eran cerdos tetraplejicos.
> 
> PD- 400 euros en tocino y hueso.



al menos hará buen caldo, y unos torreznos que ni pintaos oyga!


----------



## Saco de papas (21 Dic 2022)

Cerdos harinosos mandan!

A ver si aprendéis betillas...



















Menos de esto es que eres pobre.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Dic 2022)

Son unos estafadores, o compras el mas barato y si es una mierda, lo usas para freir y cocinar o te tienes que ir a lo seguro y caro.

PD- El ultimo que compre en el Mercadona, ponia que era de Soria y bla, bla, bla, un pvto mangalika hungaro grasiento y no era de los baratos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Son unos estafadores, o compras el mas barato y si es una mierda, lo usas para freir y cocinar o te tienes que ir a lo seguro y caro.
> 
> PD- El ultimo que compre en el Mercadona, ponia que era de Soria y bla, bla, bla, un pvto mangalika hungaro grasiento y no era de los baratos.


----------



## Crancovia (21 Dic 2022)

Han salido jugositos


----------



## Tiresias (21 Dic 2022)

A ver sin son los jamones chinos que decían que ya estaban en ello...


----------



## Escombridos (21 Dic 2022)

Mierda de jamón. Menuda estafa.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Dic 2022)

Ese cerdo debió salir en un programa de gordos a los que tienen que lavar con grúa.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Dic 2022)

Pero si es una paleta.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Dic 2022)

yo he baierto jamones muy caros, y la verdad que luego se quedaban en nada por la grasita.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Dic 2022)

Las paleta siempre hay que comprarlas de marca de prestigio.
Esta de bellota está garantizada:


----------



## CaCO3 (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299960
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299961
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299963
> ...



Pues qué bien. ¿Cómo se llamaba el cerdo? ¿Cristina Almeida?


----------



## remerus (21 Dic 2022)

Mis cojones son ibericos, eso es una puta estafa, es jamon serrano.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (21 Dic 2022)

Mira, ya tienen para acompañar a a las migas durante un año por lo menos.


----------



## opilano (21 Dic 2022)

El forero medio tiene los cuartos traseros de esa guisa.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Mis cojones son ibericos, eso es una puta estafa, es jamon serrano.



Es una paleta:


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299960
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299961
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299963
> ...



Menudo tocinarro, ese cerdo tiene de comer bellota lo que yo de judío.
Nuestros cerdos, para consumo familiar, comen pienso que hacemos nosotros a mano más sobras y van que chutan
Y nos salen jamones bastante mejores que cualquier marca que se hacen llamar "ibéricos"
Os diré una cosa, el hecho de que se llame ibérico no quiere decir que haya pasado su vida tragando bellotas, quiere decir que ha tragado alguna bellota


----------



## gonza_rioja (21 Dic 2022)

Gastarte 400€ en un jamón que no has catado, ni siquiera visto, por un consejo de un foro de internet, que reune a la mayor colección de niños rata y vendehumos a pequeña escala, de la ya de por sí miserable sociedad española, que vendería a su madre por ganar 3€.
Un plan sin fisuras...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (21 Dic 2022)

Horitas, ha sido el mercenario follaterroristas de Bitelchus? A saber qué organización criminal apátrida ha ido el dinero.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (21 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Gastarte 400€ en un jamón que no has catado, ni siquiera visto, por un consejo de un foro de internet, que reune a la mayor colección de niños rata y vendehumos a pequeña escala, de la ya de por sí miserable sociedad española, que vendería a su madre por ganar 3€.
> Un plan sin fisuras...



Y a eso súmale un foro comprado por el PSO y el que organiza la conjunta, militante.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


>



Buena pillada


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Dic 2022)

mullban dijo:


> Me puto flipa ese jamón. En serio, nunca había visto algo así EN PLAN ¿eh? ¿que me estas contando?



Vas basadísimo, hermano.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (21 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.



Es que a saber dónde lo tenían metido... Que hay de cada granja por ahí donde los hacinamientos les hacen vivir postrados. Han comprado MIERDA.


----------



## amigos895 (21 Dic 2022)

Se lo merecen y más si le hicieron caso a un globalista


----------



## pepe01 (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299960
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299961
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299963
> ...



Doble vergüenza: que te timen con el jamón y encima presumir de ello haciendo ver que no has comido jamón bueno en tu vida


----------



## pepe01 (21 Dic 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Os diré una cosa, el hecho de que se llame ibérico no quiere decir que haya pasado su vida tragando bellotas, quiere decir que ha tragado alguna bellota



Hombre, es que ibérico se refiere exclusivamente a la raza, no a la crianza. Para la crianza/alimentación está el recebo, el cebo y los cerdos de campo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (21 Dic 2022)

Pero la conjunta la organizó el follacarmenas?


----------



## FatalFary (21 Dic 2022)

Se olvidaron de pincharles el clenbuterol de rigor.


----------



## Leopoldo (21 Dic 2022)

Son cerdos canarios.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Dic 2022)

Eso es una mierda. 
Vaya panda de sucnors.


----------



## Cens0r (21 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jodidos milenials y sus expresiones de mierda.



Expresiones de puto mierda.


----------



## Euler (21 Dic 2022)

Ese jamón no del Atleti, es del Madrid


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Expresiones de puto mierda.



No te puto flipa, en plan, es k me lol!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Dic 2022)

mullban dijo:


> Me puto flipa ese jamón. En serio, nunca había visto algo así EN PLAN ¿eh? ¿que me estas contando?



Bro


----------



## vinavil (21 Dic 2022)

Ese pobre cerdo no se ha puesto de pie en su vida.
Jamón de Guantanamo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Dic 2022)

Ay la hostia... desde luego, sirve de lección para saber lo que no hay que hacer (sobre todo a los que se han dejado 400€ en grasuza de mala calidad).


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ay la hostia... desde luego, sirve de lección para saber lo que no hay que hacer (sobre todo a los que se han dejado 400€ en grasuza de mala calidad).


----------



## Perrosachez (21 Dic 2022)

Y la marca? Y la procedencia? Se sabe algo?


----------



## Lain Coubert (21 Dic 2022)

Los cerdos orondos también se reivindican.


----------



## Bloperas (21 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Cerdos harinosos mandan!
> 
> A ver si aprendéis betillas...
> 
> ...



Pues la tele chunga que se ve y el ladrón ñaposo de hace 20 años con cargadores recombinaos, tampoco es que den la sensación de riqueza que pretendes xDDD.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Pues la tele chunga que se ve y el ladrón ñaposo de hace 20 años con cargadores recombinaos, tampoco es que den la sensación de riqueza que pretendes xDDD.



Broootalll


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 Dic 2022)

forocoches = shur shur = nido de milenials hijosdeputa = foro de mierda para subnormales y maricones


----------



## vinavil (21 Dic 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Pues la tele chunga que se ve y el ladrón ñaposo de hace 20 años con cargadores recombinaos, tampoco es que den la sensación de riqueza que pretendes xDDD.





El Pozo  











Horrific suffering revealed at farm used by sausage brand sold at Morrisons and Amazon


Animal welfare group describes some scenes as the most shocking ever seen in Europe. Warning this story contains graphic footage and images which may be distressing




www.independent.co.uk






*"pigs in a centre producing meat for the El Pozo brand of meat products stocked by major stores, including Morrisons chorizo sausages."*


----------



## perrosno (21 Dic 2022)

Aquí también hay mucho parguela y algunos están como una pvtacabra. Pero foroflanders nos gana por goleada. 400Merkels por eso?


----------



## Ouiea (21 Dic 2022)

- Oye, shur, tú te comes lo blanco del jamón?

- Joder, pues a ver qué remedio!


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.



En ningún sitio se dice que esos cerdos se mantuviesen en pie.


----------



## Yuyuy (21 Dic 2022)

Ese gamòn desafía la termodinámica, me nutre mas kcal de las que contiene su grasa, y sin comerlo, sólo con verlo.


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Dic 2022)

Los cerdos de las harinas


----------



## escudero (21 Dic 2022)

yo los jamones, no soy de morro fino, los compro al lado de calamocha, cuando paso por ahi, y por unos 60€ aprox. estan de puta madre.
Es una nave con carniceria pequeña, una vez que fui me enseño un poco, y estaban ahi con las patas de cerdo crudas poniendolas en sal


----------



## Saco de papas (21 Dic 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Pues la tele chunga que se ve y el ladrón ñaposo de hace 20 años con cargadores recombinaos, tampoco es que den la sensación de riqueza que pretendes xDDD.



no es mi casa.. y el piso es de obra nueva y encima pagado a tocateca xD

Ya quisiera yo que esa fuera mi casa...

Creo que la tele es una freidora de esas pequeñas macho.


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

Tema especificado inválido.

No puedo entrar a los hilos de FC para leer sobre el asunto.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Tema especificado inválido.
> 
> No puedo entrar a los hilos de FC para leer sobre el asunto.



No te has enterado? Hoy ha sido la mañana de los jamones largos en fc


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No te has enterado? Hoy ha sido la mañana de los jamones largos en fc



Jajjjjajjajaja, después de la liada, y al ver que no podia entrar en ningun hilo sobre el tema, entiendo que en lugar de empecinados, están ahora mismo entocinados y claro, lo han borrado.

Menuda liada


----------



## AMP (21 Dic 2022)

A ese cerdo no lo sacrificaron, se murió de un infarto.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajjjjajjajaja, después de la liada, y al ver que no podia entrar en ningun hilo sobre el tema, entiendo que en lugar de empecinados, están ahora mismo entocinados y claro, lo han borrado.
> 
> Menuda liada



Ahora están abriendo hilos troll jugándose la cuenta muy fuerte.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (21 Dic 2022)

Pura grasa, y no de la que tienen los jamones buenos que se derrite en la boca.


----------



## zurracapote one (21 Dic 2022)

Al parecer el hilo de compra estaba patrocinado, todos los hilos que abren quejándose acaban cerrados.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

zurracapote one dijo:


> Al parecer el hilo de compra estaba patrocinado, todos los hilos que abren quejándose acaban cerrados.


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Dic 2022)

Se está formando una buena burbuja del jamón... en mi entorno hay mucha gente comprando jamones de 300-400 euros en Navidades porque son mucho mejores que los de 60.

400 euros por 5 putos kilos de carne que sacas cuando quitas hueso y grasa, no me jodas. No digo que te compres el jamón de 35 euros del Día, pero... ¿hace falta gastarse 400 euros?

Seguro que a la mayoría (no voy a decir a todos) les pones un Navidul de 70 euros al lado y no saben distinguirlos.

No os molestéis en llamarme muerto de hambre... sí, soy pobre, no lo niego. Pero los que estoy viendo que se compran esos jamones son al menos igual de pobres que yo.


----------



## Jotagb (21 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que se ofrece por ForoCoches es mierda y estafa, les compré las hawkers que anunciaban y el efecto reflejo del cristal se borraba con un trapo. Engatusan a la gente con las invis para entrar en un foro donde no existe la libertad de expresión. Ya le queda poco al ilitri de exprimir si chollo y cada día se le van más usuarios.


----------



## Jotagb (21 Dic 2022)

Yo desde luego no compro nada que se anuncie por ForoCoches, esos comercios los pongo en mi lista negra.


----------



## Jotagb (21 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Se está formando una buena burbuja del jamón... en mi entorno hay mucha gente comprando jamones de 300-400 euros en Navidades porque son mucho mejores que los de 60.
> 
> 400 euros por 5 putos kilos de carne ue sacas cuando quitas hueso y grasa, no me jodas. No digo que te compres el jamón de 35 euros del Día, pero... ¿hace falta gastarse 400 euros?
> 
> ...



Hombre un Joselito o 5 jotas se nota, si quieres saber si un jamón es bueno es que sude, lo pones en un plato y lo inclinas, si el jamón se queda pegado y no cae es que es bueno. Y si se nota la diferencia con un buen vino tinto y acompañado de un buen queso.


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ahora están abriendo hilos troll jugándose la cuenta muy fuerte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300703
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300704



Gracias tio.

Voy a pasarme a echar un ojo...y una risas de paso.

Ahora en serio, la putada no se la deseo a nadie, igual hacemos mal en reirnos joe, mira que fechs, la ilusión del jamón, la pasta...

Lo digo en serio, ánimo al que le haya pasado, tela.


----------



## Jotagb (21 Dic 2022)

En tiempos de guerra la grasa contiene más calorías para poder aguantar el día, grande ForoCoches, otra vez lo ha hecho posible.


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300733



Solo ver la imagen del anuncio y el tamaño de lo llegado, ya no concuerda.

Un pata negra, aparte de pezuña, es muy esbelto, son piezas muy estilizadas, menos peso etc.

Ya el anuncio chirria, casi 9kg un bellota 100%, cosa rara, que igual los hay eh, pero raro, y tienen forma muy caracteristica.


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Todo lo que se ofrece por ForoCoches es mierda y estafa, les compré las hawkers que anunciaban y el efecto reflejo del cristal se borraba con un trapo. Engatusan a la gente con las invis para entrar en un foro donde no existe la libertad de expresión. Ya le queda poco al ilitri de exprimir si chollo y cada día se le van más usuarios.



Mucha peña casi hace lo de..."te vendo este boli a 100€ y regalo con él, entrada de la Champions", para librar en temas legales.

Pues con el foro parecido, pero tiene guasa, matarse para una invi allá.


----------



## mateww (21 Dic 2022)

Son jamones jalal


----------



## Jotagb (21 Dic 2022)

Aquí podéis ver el hilo en cuestión;


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9293526&page=27


Es para flipar con la gente afectada


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Dic 2022)

Ostras, es que pagar 400 eurazos por un jamón....no lo haría en mi vida.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Dic 2022)

He visto jamones de 30 eur del Carrefour con mejor aspecto.

Yo suelo comprar alguna paletilla buena en jamonypaletilla.com y genial la verdad.


----------



## Knightfall (21 Dic 2022)

Joder con tanta grasa como deberán ser los animales


----------



## rocknard (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300772
> 
> Escribe el usuario Miguel_79 de FC: Hace unos días recibí una paleta 100% ibérica, hoy la he empezado, y me he llevado una sorpresa desagradable al ver que es todo grasa, la indignación es máxima, os paso unas fotos:



La pezuña está deformada, como si no hubiera pisado tierra en su vida. La cosa es que debería estar desgastada, ¿no?


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Hay de antiguas y de nuevas, yo más arriba te he puesto recientes



Si si, muchas gracias compañero, estaba en el hilo que habeis puesto., Tu creo recordar.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300772
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300773
> 
> Escribe el usuario Miguel_79 de FC: Hace unos días recibí una paleta 100% ibérica, hoy la he empezado, y me he llevado una sorpresa desagradable al ver que es todo grasa, la indignación es máxima, os paso unas fotos:



Se confirma lo que vengo diciendo: eso es una paleta, no un jamón. Imposible lo de los 9 kgs.


----------



## davincy (21 Dic 2022)

El nivel de subnormalidad en tontocoches es similar ya al de foroparalelos


----------



## yixikh (21 Dic 2022)

churros jamoneros ? xD


----------



## bloody_sunday (21 Dic 2022)

Ponte unas lonchas, pero de jamón... Jo puta.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Dic 2022)

que es "la conjunta" de la que habláis?


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.



Pues porque son cerdos de macrogranja encerrados en jaulas que no se han puesto de pie ni un solo minuto de sus miserables vidas

¿Es lo que querian los liberaloides no? Pues a gozarlo


----------



## davken (21 Dic 2022)

Quiero pensar que si reclaman algo sacarán...

Aunque sea denunciando


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

davken dijo:


> Quiero pensar que si reclaman algo sacarán...
> 
> Aunque sea denunciando



Les están cambiando las piezas creo.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Dic 2022)

Pidieron jamones o jabones?


----------



## Austerlitz (21 Dic 2022)

En el hilo que han puesto arriba pone que los están descambiando a todos los que han reclamado.


----------



## V. R. N (21 Dic 2022)

Ese cerdo SÓLO comía doritos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Dic 2022)

pues mi cuñao dice que la grasita es lo mejor del jamón, estoy por comprarle uno de esos


----------



## Turek (21 Dic 2022)

A falta de que corten más, eso parece tocinazo y no ibérico.
Un buen jamón no pasa de los 7 kg .


----------



## bit (21 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor la mujera diciéndole: Ves! Te lo dije! Eres idiota! Te han engañado!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Bitelchus es un CM a sueldo del PSOE. Ese jamón lo habremos pagado entre todos.



También lo tenemos que sufrir aquí: @Bitelchus


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> En el hilo que han puesto arriba pone que los están descambiando a todos los que han reclamado.



Descamviando? Des canbiando?

Tendrían que obligaros a abonar el importe íntegro más intereses de vuestra educación si superada una edad seguis sin dominar el idioma.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Yo no pagaria 400, ni por un jamón de los que andan y llevan ropa interior, como para pagar por un tocinete de estos, vaya toalla.
> 
> Por cierto, las fotos que he ido viendo esta mañana, debian ser de una conjunta fechada creo en 2018
> 
> ...



Hoy me acaba de regalar un lote de turrones un vecino anciano al que hago favores como desbloquearle el móvil , ayudarle a pedir el bono social y chorradas así. Al ver en internet y en folletos de tiendas el precio de cada tableta me he quedado pasmada, me parece una burrada pagar 9 euros por una puta tableta de turrón, y me ha regalado 4 tabletas de esas de marca 1880 + bombones Ferrero Rocher+ un décimo de lotería. 
Joder, me da rabia que haya gastado ese pastón un señor que cobra 500 euros de pensión. No creo que se note tanta diferencia de sabor que justifique la diferencia de precio.
Pero claro, sería de mala educación decirle que lo devuelva, que se ha pasado de caro. En nochebuena lo probaré con mi familia, pero dudo que mi paladar aprecie algo tan caro, me saben buenos los turrones de marca blanca de 1 euro.

No me gusta que me regalen joyas de oro ni cosas caras, no lo aprecio, me pongo a pensar que por mucho menos dinero hay cosas parecidas y a mí me da igual que sea barato.


----------



## Austerlitz (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Descamviando? Des canbiando?
> 
> Tendrían que obligaros a abonar el importe íntegro más intereses de vuestra educación si superada una edad seguis sin dominar el idioma.





https://dle.rae.es/descambiar


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Dic 2022)

forococheros practicando canibalismo y comiendose a otro forocochero
todo queda en casa
fucking niggers forococheros, ojala se mueran todos


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Dic 2022)

Ese foro de subnormales está pasado de moda no sé quién entra todavia


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hoy me acaba de regalar un lote de turrones un vecino anciano al que hago favores como desbloquearle el móvil , ayudarle a pedir el bono social y chorradas así. Al ver en internet y en folletos de tiendas el precio de cada tableta me he quedado pasmada, me parece una burrada pagar 9 euros por una puta tableta de turrón, y me ha regalado 4 tabletas de esas de marca 1880 + bombones Ferrero Rocher+ un décimo de lotería.
> Joder, me da rabia que haya gastado ese pastón un señor que cobra 500 euros de pensión. No creo que se note tanta diferencia de sabor que justifique la diferencia de precio.
> Pero claro, sería de mala educación decirle que lo devuelva, que se ha pasado de caro. En nochebuena lo probaré con mi familia, pero dudo que mi paladar aprecie algo tan caro, me saben buenos los turrones de marca blanca de 1 euro.
> 
> No me gusta que me regalen joyas de oro ni cosas caras, no lo aprecio, me pongo a pensar que por mucho menos dinero hay cosas parecidas y a mí me da igual que sea barato.



Cuando puedas, ten un detalle con él, no hablo de algo dinerario ni cosas asi, o como tu veas.

Pero te reirás, pero si está solo y vosotros no sois muchos, ten un gesto que jamás olvide mientras tenga memoria.

Traételo a casa a cenar con vosotros o algo asi, le cambiará la vida por un dia, sentirse acompañado, querido, compartiendo un bonito rato o cosas del estilo.

Sobretodo si teneis mucha relación


----------



## Können (21 Dic 2022)

El hilo sigue vivo, no se que comenta el op:



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9293526


----------



## perrosno (21 Dic 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Ese foro de subnormales está pasado de moda no sé quién entra todavia



Estoy contigo, pero se mueve mucho mas que este. Este ultimamente está muy muy muerto.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (21 Dic 2022)

Hay un poco de jamón en el tocino


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300772
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300773
> 
> Escribe el usuario Miguel_79 de FC: Hace unos días recibí una paleta 100% ibérica, hoy la he empezado, y me he llevado una sorpresa desagradable al ver que es todo grasa, la indignación es máxima, os paso unas fotos:



¿Cómo se podía mover ese cerdo sin masa muscular?


----------



## Itanimulli (21 Dic 2022)

Ese gorrino no ha hecho ni media abdominal hoyga


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Cuando puedas, ten un detalle con él, no hablo de algo dinerario ni cosas asi, o como tu veas.
> 
> Pero te reirás, pero si está solo y vosotros no sois muchos, ten un gesto que jamás olvide mientras tenga memoria.
> 
> ...



En Navidades come con familiares (primos y demás), simplemente en el día a día vive solo y le ayudo con temas de papeles de todo tipo (iberdrola, ayuntamiento, etc), le arreglé el timbre(es hombre pero no tiene ni puta idea de electricidad), le traigo la compra de cosas que pesan (naranjas, patatas, leche) y varias veces no se la quise cobrar, etc...

No tenemos mucha relación pero simplemente sabe que si necesita algo puede acudir a mí, como el móvil que a veces se le bloquea, o si hay papeles que no entiende me los trae, etc... (No suelo ni entrar a su casa, porque fuma y no aguanto el pestazo, hablamos en la puerta)

Estoy pendiente de comprarle algo para el patio : una alarma que detecte presencia en el exterior , que se active con mando a distancia y no solo se cargue con el sol . Esa se la regalaré.

Ah: ya le regalé una alarma de humo, que un dia estábamos hablando en la calle, yo olía desde allí que se le había quemado algo de la cocina y él no olía nada. Pero no la quiere poner en el techo, que es donde corresponde, porque quiere poder apagarla fácilmente si salta. (Estoy pensando si sacar un cablecito desde el cable de la pila y poner un interruptor para apagarla cuando suene, pero a ver si quiere tener un cable por ahí)

Hace poco me pilló con el capó del coche abierto para arrancarlo apretando la bomba de gasoil. Quiso ayudar, ya que yo soy la tía y él el hombre, pero el pobre hombre no pillaba qué es lo que había que hacer y se ponía a intentar girar la bomba o hasta tirar de ella, por más que yo decía que había solo que apretar. Casi me la destroza/desmonta y al final tuve que apretar yo la bomba, pero hice como que me sí me había ayudado él a arrancar el coche.


----------



## Tareq Aziz (21 Dic 2022)

400€ en un jamón por ForoCoches. Y aún habrá gente que se extrañe de la mierda de producto.
Con ese dinero te vas a Enrique Tomás mismo y tienes un jamón de cojones con garantías.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Dic 2022)

"+ 1 Producto de calidad, mas grasa de la cuenta en mi caso pero solución por parte del vendedor.
En cualquier tienda te puede pasar que te sale salado o lo que sea, y hay no hay garantía de nada. ¨ 

Esta gente vota y su voto vale igual que el tuyo.
Me puto-flipa-oyes lo fácil que es alejar a un forocochero de su dinero. 
Sarna con grasa no pica, que les aproveche.


----------



## Topacio (21 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Vaya manos de crío.



Manos de nini cuarentón de la administración que no ha cogido una herramienta en su vida.


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Dic 2022)

Cerdos con tiroides con jamones de 9 kilos mandan...


----------



## Jose (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Han borrado todos los hilos (original + réplicas) y todos los hilos que preguntaban por que se había borrado el hilo principal.
> 
> Han baneado cuantas…
> 
> ...



Para los no iniciados, que es la conjunta?


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Dic 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Para los no iniciados, que es la conjunta?



Diría que es cuando se juntan un montón de foreros para hacer una compra de cierta entidad a un precio se supone reducido por el volumen de compra, o sea, compra conjunta... pero yo no soy forocochero.


----------



## vinavil (21 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Preguntales a doniberico que dicen que sus cerdos patán felices por las dehesas y se alimentan de bellotas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Dic 2022)

Es el lote Hibérico


----------



## Avioncito (21 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Cómo se podía mover ese cerdo sin masa muscular?



Como cierto politico jejeje


----------



## zirick (21 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como cierto politico jejeje



Jajajaja, esos cerdos no rocosos han caminado menos que Echenique


----------



## Abrojo (21 Dic 2022)

CERDOS de las HARINAS


----------



## roquerol (21 Dic 2022)

las conjuntas en FC ya se sabe de que van... ilitri se lo lleva calentito, los cm's hacen su trabajo y los 4 tontos pican... no hay más.


----------



## BlackFriar (21 Dic 2022)

Atención, esto es lo que dice la empresa en el foro:

"Hemos detectado que hay un número elevado de incidencias con las paletas enteras, hemos visto que *están saliendo bastantes con más grasa de lo normal. 
Indicar que al ser un producto artesanal y natural, hasta que no se abre, no podemos saber como está por dentro,* por tanto 
pedimos por favor que si algún shur se siente que su paleta le pasa lo mismo, nos escriba al whatsapp y nos adjunte un par de fotos de la paleta donde se vea bien, y si fuera posible una foto al precinto, a los numeritos que empiezan por 236xxxxxxxx para tratar de buscar una solución a la incidencia y compensarla de alguna manera

*Para ser transparentes, vamos a ir actualizando como están las incidencias:*
Al shur @*xxxxxx *Se le han enviado 7 sobres de paleta de bellota 100% Ibérica loncheada a cuchillo ESTADO : RESUELTA ✅
Al Shur @*xxxxxx *Recién contactado por 1 sobre con exceso de grasa, que va a ser repuesto ESTADO :RESUELTA "✅


Entonces yo me pregunto... Es cierto que hasta que no se abre, no puedas saber como esta por dentro... Pero a los que se lo han loncheado, y les han metido toda la grasa en sobres al vacio...* ¿Les ha parecido normal? ¿Nadie es capaz de avisar que las paletas de ese lote tienen un exceso de grasa?*

Presumen de que sus sobres los envian con el jamon o la paletilla cortados a cuchillo y no a maquina... *¿Tienen empleados a gente de la ONCE? ¿Acaso no ven que es todo grasa cuando los empiezan?*

A mi me parece que los de la empresa han tomado a los de forocoches como lo que son, IDIOTAS, y se la han querido colar... y a muchos se la han colado bien colada...

jajajajajjaj


----------



## zirick (21 Dic 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> las conjuntas en FC ya se sabe de que van... ilitri se lo lleva calentito, los cm's hacen su trabajo y los 4 tontos pican... no hay más.



Como pican las ratas rogelias, nutrición.


----------



## spam (22 Dic 2022)

El mejor PUTO jilo del día, mis dies. Gracias por el LOL


----------



## Knightfall (22 Dic 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Atención, esto es lo que dice la empresa en el foro:
> 
> "Hemos detectado que hay un número elevado de incidencias con las paletas enteras, hemos visto que *están saliendo bastantes con más grasa de lo normal.
> Indicar que al ser un producto artesanal y natural, hasta que no se abre, no podemos saber como está por dentro,* por tanto
> ...



Eso mismo he pensando al ver los sobres jajajaja.

-Paco oye que mira como ejtan loh cortes con mucha grasa.
>Ezo no paza na Joaquin tu eshalo que ehtoh subnormaleh ni se enteran


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Dic 2022)

El trote forocochero…


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Atención, esto es lo que dice la empresa en el foro:
> 
> "Hemos detectado que hay un número elevado de incidencias con las paletas enteras, hemos visto que *están saliendo bastantes con más grasa de lo normal.
> Indicar que al ser un producto artesanal y natural, hasta que no se abre, no podemos saber como está por dentro,* por tanto
> ...



Vaya que se sabe, con una ecografia de partes blandas el veterinario puede saber el porcentaje de grasa y musculo que tiene el jamon. Una tecnica que vale cuatro duros no como el jamon que les han colado a esos gilipollas por 400 euros.

El responsable de la iniciativa sabía perfectamente la mierda que iba a endiñarles a esos subnormales, jamones que no valen ni 30 euros por un precio mas de 12 veces superior jojojo

"shures shures" que me los quitan de las manos ...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Aprovechando el hilo, alguna recomendación de jamón BBB?



Joselito 5 jotas

Por los 400 euros que esos SUBNORMALES MUY PROFUNDOS han pagado por esa mierda de jamones podrían haber comprado una buena paleta de joselito.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> como podia mantenerse en pie ese pvto cerdo con esa masa muscular? eso si que es un misterio iker.



Pues porque lo sujetaban las rejas de la jaula de donde no ha salido en toda su puta vida.

Ese jamon es rumano como poco.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues porque lo sujetaban las rejas de la jaula de donde no ha salido en toda su puta vida.
> 
> Ese jamon es rumano como poco.



Deberían meter en la carcel al hijodeputa que ha criado los cerdos de esos jamones, no por estafa si no por MALTRATO ANIMAL.


----------



## petete44 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## petete44 (22 Dic 2022)

_El tocino externo de la parte de abajo del jamón debe estar un poco arrugado. Podemos probar a apretar el tocino con el dedo y si entra fácilmente, estamos ante un producto de enorme calidad_*. Cómo saber si un jamón es bueno*
Para guisos sirve, es buen tocino. para comer........salvo al que le guste


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (22 Dic 2022)

Me nvtre muchísimo, por parguelas y niñatos.


----------



## petete44 (22 Dic 2022)

si muy lindo, pero que tan cierto es ese hilo? dudo que un consumidor no hubiera protestado ante el comercio o en twiter para variar.
hay que ver que tan reales son esas imagenes y que compraron


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Vaya que se sabe, con una *ecografia de partes blandas* el veterinario puede saber el porcentaje de grasa y musculo que tiene el jamon. Una tecnica que vale cuatro duros no como el jamon que les han colado a esos gilipollas por 400 euros.
> 
> El responsable de la iniciativa sabía perfectamente la mierda que iba a endiñarles a esos subnormales, jamones que no valen ni 30 euros por un precio mas de 12 veces superior jojojo
> 
> "shures shures" que me los quitan de las manos ...



Eso se hace con los pulgares de la mano hombre! Desde que tengo uso de razón llevo haciéndolo y rara vez me he equivocado. Esa bazofia no vale ni para asarla y el mes de Diciembre es el peor para comprar jamón, pues sale al mercado toda la morralla como con las rebajas. Lo dicho, Hilario y algún otro espabilado seguro que se lo han llevado muerto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Menudo tocinarro, ese cerdo tiene de comer bellota lo que yo de judío.
> Nuestros cerdos, para consumo familiar, comen pienso que hacemos nosotros a mano más sobras y van que chutan
> Y nos salen jamones bastante mejores que cualquier marca que se hacen llamar "ibéricos"
> Os diré una cosa, el hecho de que se llame ibérico no quiere decir que haya pasado su vida tragando bellotas, quiere decir que ha tragado alguna bellota



Ibérico es solo la raza o el 50% de ella. 
Puede haber sido alimentado solo con pienso.
El de cebo creo que no cata bellota.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Se está formando una buena burbuja del jamón... en mi entorno hay mucha gente comprando jamones de 300-400 euros en Navidades porque son mucho mejores que los de 60.
> 
> 400 euros por 5 putos kilos de carne que sacas cuando quitas hueso y grasa, no me jodas. No digo que te compres el jamón de 35 euros del Día, pero... ¿hace falta gastarse 400 euros?
> 
> ...



Si son buenos sí merece la pena, siempre que no te falte el dinero claro.


----------



## imaginARIO (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## petete44 (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Vaya que se sabe, con una ecografia de partes blandas el veterinario puede saber el porcentaje de grasa y musculo que tiene el jamon. Una tecnica que vale cuatro duros no como el jamon que les han colado a esos gilipollas por 400 euros.
> 
> El responsable de la iniciativa sabía perfectamente la mierda que iba a endiñarles a esos subnormales, jamones que no valen ni 30 euros por un precio mas de 12 veces superior jojojo
> 
> "shures shures" que me los quitan de las manos ...



es una venta online que se organizo en ese foro





la verdad no entiendo el cm de esa empresa que se lanza asi sin paracaidas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> es una venta online que se organizo en ese foro
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301117
> 
> la verdad no entiendo el cm de esa empresa que se lanza asi sin paracaidas


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Dic 2022)

400 pavos y esta muchisimo peor que el crudo de 30 eypos del Roñafour Made in Poland.

Para flipar, en fin, merecido lo tienen.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

este hilo *ME NVTRE*


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Dic 2022)

Pack alfa 400 y va algún que otro tonto a comprar un jamón que no vale ni 40 jeuros


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (22 Dic 2022)

mullban dijo:


> Me puto flipa ese jamón. En serio, nunca había visto algo así EN PLAN ¿eh? ¿que me estas contando?



¿Serán de esos que están empezando a producir en China?. No me extrañaría que algún avispado empresaurio haya visto el filón y se haya lanzado a importarlos. Yo tampoco había visto nunca algo así, vendría a ser el equivalente a la versión China de las herramientas baratas que se rompen en el primer uso.

Habrá que controlar el tren ese que cruza Europa y Asia, no sea que nos esté lleguando cargado de jamones sin jamón..


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Se está formando una buena burbuja del jamón... en mi entorno hay mucha gente comprando jamones de 300-400 euros en Navidades porque son mucho mejores que los de 60.
> 
> 400 euros por 5 putos kilos de carne que sacas cuando quitas hueso y grasa, no me jodas. No digo que te compres el jamón de 35 euros del Día, pero... ¿hace falta gastarse 400 euros?
> 
> ...



Amigo , si pruebas un 100%ibérico de bellota, llamado auténticamente pata negra y luego pruebas un jamón de 80 euros , aunque no tengas ni puta idea de jamones , notas la diferencia enseguida . 
Nada más probarlo se te ponen las venas del nabo como cuerdas de pozo


----------



## mirym94 (22 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de jamones si todo es tozino jaja forotozinos los hijos de puta jajajaja


----------



## Knightfall (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> este hilo *ME NVTRE*



La ruína, desesperación y vergüenza de esos retrasados = mi nutrición = HAVER ESTUDIAO


----------



## fogbugz (22 Dic 2022)

En el jamon, el aceite y la miel hay un fraude BRVTAL.

En mi casa teniamos nuestro propio jamon, alimentando a los cerdos negros con sandias y melones en verano y bellota en invierno. Despues, 3-5 anos de secado. Nada, repito nada, sabia igual. Algunos jamones de Extremadura o Huelva, muy bien escogidos, se le acercaban en un 50%.

Lo mismo el aceite, haciamos mezcla morisca + picual y rascaba una barbaridad. El picual que venden por ahi no es picual. De miel para que hablar. Si hiciesen como algunos supermercados europeos, que testean en laboratorios algunos lotes con espectrometro de masas no quedaba ni uno. Toda adulterada con azucar.

Incluso los yogures, la mayoria se fermentan a toda ostia con cepas malisimas, y el porcentaje final de bacterias vivas es de risa. Se hacen pocas cosas despacio porque no compensa ni el mercado de masas sabe apreciarlas.


----------



## Knightfall (22 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En el jamon, el aceite y la miel hay un fraude BRUTAL.
> 
> En mi casa teniamos nuestro propio jamon, alimentando a los cerdos negros con sandias y melones en verano y bellota en invierno. Despues, 3-5 anos de secado. Nada, repito nada, sabia igual. Algunos jamones de Extremadura o Huelva, muy bien escogidos, se le acercaban en un 50%.
> 
> ...



Recomiendas comprar miel con sello D.O ecologica y pijadas varias?


----------



## fogbugz (22 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Recomiendas comprar miel con sello D.O ecologica y pijadas varias?



Es muy dificil, de miel espanola no entiendo mucho asi que prefiero no opinar.

En teoria los sellos ecologicos garantizan una mejor trazabilidad si el que certifica es medianamente serio. Me consta que AENOR es serio. Otros sellos ni idea.


----------



## medion_no (22 Dic 2022)

He visto jamon de corte industrial de a un euro mejor que esa mierda. Que se lo hagan mirar.


----------



## AssGaper (22 Dic 2022)

Me venden ese jamón y bueno… deshueso toda la grasa,la troceo, pillo x banda al timador y se la hago comer x la fuerza pisándole la cabeza y metiéndole toda la puta mierda por la boca tal cual pato a lo paté industrial. Cuando acabe,le diré:”Nutrición maxima amic,vaya con Dios ” mientras le doy de regalo a su libertad un royo de papel de water.


----------



## medion_no (22 Dic 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Pack alfa 400 y va algún que otro tonto a comprar un jamón que no vale ni 40 jeuros



Ni 10. Yo eso viendo el corte ni lo miro. Veneno puro y literal. Eso es tocino y el tocino si no esta seco no vale nada.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Dic 2022)

Grave retraso el de esta gente. Les cortan el paleto en láminas y con 90% grasa, se lo envasan y se ríen otra vez de ellos.

"Incidencia resuelta", porque el problema es que no saben cortar su mierda en lonchas. Espero que hayan cogido la indirecta.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En el jamon, el aceite y la miel hay un fraude BRVTAL.
> 
> En mi casa teniamos nuestro propio jamon, alimentando a los cerdos negros con sandias y melones en verano y bellota en invierno. Despues, 3-5 anos de secado. Nada, repito nada, sabia igual. Algunos jamones de Extremadura o Huelva, muy bien escogidos, se le acercaban en un 50%.
> 
> ...



El jamon no se, pero el aceite y la miel rustica no les gustaria a la gente acostumbrada a productos de supermercado. El aceite de antes se le filtraba mucha clorofila y sabores de la hoja. Por eso rasca en la garganta. 

La miel natural, al poco se pone dura y eso no gusta a la gente. Ademas que la miel natural puede tener colores oscuros e incluso sabores a los que una persona normal no esta acostumbrado si todo lo que come proviene del memcabrona.


----------



## Invasor (22 Dic 2022)

Han borrado el hilo


----------



## locodelacolina (22 Dic 2022)

Niños que se creen hombres y solo saben llorar por internet. Forocoches es un timo en si mismo.


----------



## gpm (22 Dic 2022)

El de los pantallazos lo tenemos aquí @Bitelchus 


Pronunciese

No entiendo nada..


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaa

Para hacer jabon va de perlas.

En la puta vida habia visto un cerdo mutante asi.

Alguien deberia mandar las fotos a algun Colegio Oficial de Veterinarios


----------



## NormanMan (22 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA me descojono joder XDDDD


----------



## 999999999 (22 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Bien cargado de tocinito. Ni el tocino de hoja, macho.
> 
> Se ve que tienen que ser funcionarios, porque las manos, de currelar, poco. Además, como no seas funcionario o buen pensionista, te tocó comprar el de 50 euros. Qué obrero se gasta 400 merkels en un jamón? Bueno, en estos casos, en tocino.



IDIOTA


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Dic 2022)

este episodio será recordado en los anales del mundo del cerdo por correspondencia, como la conjunta de los necios como poco,esta foto ya es un delirio joder.





esa foto vulnera la constitución por varios frentes. 
haz tu pack único, si, unico y especialito.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 Dic 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Los cerdos orondos también se reivindican.




Eso ! Y el que se queje es un tocinofóbico!!


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta
Qué es la conjunta?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> forograsuzos de las harinas y los jambones grasos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299987
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299988


----------



## mapachën (22 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Recomiendas comprar miel con sello D.O ecologica y pijadas varias?



Compra a productores locales... lo suyo es encontrar uno de confianza, y listo... Yo tengo varios amigos que se dedican a ello por la paz interior que les genera.

Y suele ser más barato que lo que te encuentras en productos supuestamente ecológicos.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Dic 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Una pregunta
> Qué es la conjunta?



Es un secreto jamonero. La parte mas gostosa del jamon que se esconda en una oquedaf del hueso. Solo uno de cada mil jamoneros saben sacarla sin destrozar el jamon.


----------



## Vercingetorix (22 Dic 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Lo veo correcto para un paleto que diga ME PUTO FLIPA



Y por eso en lugar de jamón, le han dado paleta


----------



## McLovin (22 Dic 2022)

Cualquier imbécil que diga "me puto flipa" se merece todo lo que le pase. Aunque pobrecillo el chaval, hablando así probablemente tenga 16 años, no le queda mundo ni ná.

Por otro lado, vaya estafa de jamones 

Lo siento por los ninis de ForoCoches.


----------



## zirick (22 Dic 2022)

Me puto flipa éste queso


----------



## Saco de papas (22 Dic 2022)

Me estoy poniendo finazo de Córdoba, no sabéis lo bueno que está esto... madre de mi vida.


----------



## V. R. N (22 Dic 2022)

Pueden hacer bien de filloas con ese amarilleo tan abundante


----------



## soldadodedios (22 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajaja ilitri lo vuelve a hacer


----------



## DonIberico_ (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Han borrado todos los hilos (original + réplicas) y todos los hilos que preguntaban por que se había borrado el hilo principal.
> 
> Han baneado cuantas…
> 
> ...




Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico

La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.

La realidad es que llevamos 3 años en forocoches y más de 3000 shures nos han comprado durante estos años y el 99,999999 periodico está contento no, contentísimo, de hecho es raro el shur que no nos ha comprado más de una vez y más de dos, porque ofertamos un producto con muchísima calidad y en forocoches, desde que estamos aquí tenemos el compromiso de ofertarlo siempre al menos un 20% más barato de lo que se ofrece en nuestra página web al resto de clientes.

El problema de la grasa en las paletas de bellota 100% ibéricas, viene precisamente porque es un género totalmente natural gestionado de manera totalmente artesanal y a veces pasa eso, pero no es queriendo ni mucho menos, y absolutamente todas las veces que pasa, se ha propuesto una solución lógica al cliente, como un reembolso , cambio o envío de una pieza nueva, de hecho para ser más transparentes, hemos ido publicando en el hilo a tiempo real como se iban sucediendo las 5 incidencias ( de más de 1000 pedidos en los últimos 2 meses), las cuales se han solventado correctamente, y las cuales son menos de un 0,005% de los pedidos que hemos hecho.

el problema es que se ha distorsionado muchísimo y hemos tardado en actuar porque básicamente pasó por la noche y no podemos estar 24h en el foro y mira que estamos muchísimas

Sentimos muchisimo todo lo que ha pasado, pero nuestra fe en el foro sigue intacta porque desde la experiencia que tenemos aquí sabemos que todos los años siempre hay alguien que trata de iniciar la campaña de desprestigio y este año hemos llegado tarde.

e insistimos, que en todo lo que podamos ayudar, sacar de dudas aquí nos tenéis para lo bueno y lo malo


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Pueden hacer bien de filloas con ese amarilleo tan abundante



filloas de sangue, neniña.


----------



## soldadodedios (22 Dic 2022)

A mi me banearon en su momento por hacer bromas con los de la arandina y los arándanos , que se jodan por maricones


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¿Serán de esos que están empezando a producir en China?. No me extrañaría que algún avispado empresaurio haya visto el filón y se haya lanzado a importarlos. Yo tampoco había visto nunca algo así, vendría a ser el equivalente a la versión China de las herramientas baratas que se rompen en el primer uso.
> 
> Habrá que controlar el tren ese que cruza Europa y Asia, no sea que nos esté lleguando cargado de jamones sin jamón..





DonIberico_ dijo:


> Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico
> 
> La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Paco al mando del teclado

Atentos


----------



## Luftwuaje (22 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301204
> 
> 
> Me estoy poniendo finazo de Córdoba, no sabéis lo bueno que está esto... madre de mi vida.



Pero que te ha dicho el pobre jamón para que le hagas eso?


----------



## sebboh (22 Dic 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Gastarte 400€ en un jamón que no has catado, ni siquiera visto, por un consejo de un foro de internet, que reune a la mayor colección de niños rata y vendehumos a pequeña escala, de la ya de por sí miserable sociedad española, que vendería a su madre por ganar 3€.
> Un plan sin fisuras...



Hace años había cosas decentes, tarifas Pepephone, la cesta de navidad de conbinijapan, los hilos del yuri gagarin, etc. Desde que se han vuelto sibaritas y que los moderadores deben ser asesores de pedro, se ha ido atpc


----------



## Manguero (22 Dic 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Compra a productores locales... lo suyo es encontrar uno de confianza, y listo... Yo tengo varios amigos que se dedican a ello por la paz interior que les genera.
> 
> Y suele ser más barato que lo que te encuentras en productos supuestamente ecológicos.



This. Tan sencillo como localizar algunas colmenas y preguntar a la gente del pueblo, en el bar, en la carnicería…si te pueden facilitar el teléfono de algún apicultor de la zona. Ir a verlo, charlar un rato que siempre es sano y educativo y llevarte un par de botes de miel de verdad. No hay color entre una cucharada de esa miel y la m****a que te compras en el supermercado, la cual es en la inmensa mayoría de los casos una auténtica estafa.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico
> 
> La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Hola:

No es mi ánimo contribuir a difundir bulos o malentendidos en torno a una marca comercial.

Todos los años hay jaleos al respecto de las conjuntas en artículos de cualesquiera naturaleza.

Me consta que un usuario abrió hilo con referencia concreta a lo ocurrido este año, en sus caso ayer.

También me consta que ese hilo fue borrado, otros hilos paralelos también fueron borrados y hay usuarios que han sido baneados.

Este tipo de prácticas son las que inician la bola de la desconfianza en los usuarios (yo mismo iba a hacer un pedido )

Dichas prácticas no las ejerce ud, sino la plataforma donde ha decidido su empresa promocionarse.

Dichas prácticas son habituales en dicha plataforma, cesura sin ton ni son, sin ninguna explicación pierdes una cuenta con años de antigüedad.

Estas prácticas son toleradas por la propia indosincrasia del plataforma al limitar el acceso a la misma en forma de “invitación”, con lo cual se crea un mercado negro al rededor, siendo la demanda mucho mayor a la oferta.

Explicado esto, he de decir que yo, como OP del hilo, nunca he mencionado marcas comerciales y además, las fotos que he posteado han sido recortadas intencionadamente para no mostrar marca comercial alguna.

En este contexto, y ante la censura sin explicación que ejerció Forocoches ayer por la mañana, me limité a extraer dicha información y postearla aquí, puesto que el único hilo que sobrevive al respecto de dicha cuestión es el que tienen ustedes abierto con su marca comercial en forocoches, a fin de sortear dichas estrategias maniqueas que los que somos o hemos sido miembros de dicha plataforma conocemos perfectamente.

Me temo que su marca comercial ha querido entrar a un tipo de publicidad muy arriesgada, puesto que está vinculando su imagen a un régimen dictatorial que hace y deshace a su antojo, si no hay problemas todo irá bien y la plataforma hará todo lo posible por mantener su post arriba y que a los usuarios les llegue la “información”, pero si algo se tuerce, forocoches no es un sitio que se caracterice por su capacidad de “escucha activa” o asertividad para con los usuarios que le dan de comer.

Foroches es un lobby que tiene secuestrados a sus usuarios y no te puedes salir de la línea marcada, o tus aportaciones serán borrados y tú cuenta baneada sin explicaciones ni capacidad de réplica, sin embargo hay cuantas blindadas que pueden hacer, escribir u opinar como les venga en gana.

Pero claro, una cosa es que no te dejen opinar libremente sobre política y te jodan una cuenta que te costó 5€, a que, habiendo hecho pedidos de 300/400€, cuando la gente tiene problemas y lo publica en el mismo medio por el que recibió la publicidad, sea baneada y su opinión (con fotos) sea borrada sin dar ninguna explicación.

Resumen:

Si asocias tu marca a otra con dinámicas mafiosas, no te extrañes que al primer indicio de falta de trasparecia, la gente huya despavorida.

Pd: Alégrense de que ha sido una colaboración puntual y forocoches no administra su departamento de relaciones públicas, si una empresa hace lo que hizo ayer forocoches (silenciar quejas/reclamaciones,dejando como único canal el oficial), el desprestigio será total e inmediato y para siempre.

Pd2: veo que están haciendo un gran esfuerzo para subsanar el pifostio montado pero, si no puedo abrir un hilo comentado mi experiencia de compra en la plataforma que “me vende” dicho producto, aún bajo sospecha de tener interéses expureos y bajo la ley de enjuiciamiento criminal que, de ustedes poder probar la difamación, caería sobre mi, yo no aceptaría comprar en un comercio bajo esas circunstancias.

Pd: quizá para el año que viene os convenga hablar con @calopez, aquí somos menos, pero más viejos y con más pasta, y sobre todo el jefe nos deja cagarnos en su PVTA madre sin decir ni está puta boca es mia, es decir, ante el mismo suceso se habrían abierto hilos, los compradores podrían haberse expresado libremente y sus soluciones habrían sido posteadas en dichos hilos y al final se abriría un hilo definitivo donde, si la empresa ha hecho bien su trabajo, se habría elogiado el titánico esfuerzo hecho por ustedes, entendiendo que los errores ocurren y valorando la intervención de la empresa comercializadora para subsanar el error.

Fin.


----------



## zirick (22 Dic 2022)

Paleta de bellota para el año que viene.


----------



## etsai (22 Dic 2022)

bit dijo:


> Lo mejor la mujera diciéndole: Ves! Te lo dije! Eres idiota! Te han engañado!



Ya hablaremos en casa!!

Si es que le tenía que haber hecho caso a mi madre y dejarte por Joaquin el farmaceútico.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No es mi ánimo contribuir a difundir bulos o malentendidos en torno a una marca comercial.
> 
> ...



Sacadita de polla de nuestro amigo follamoros, si os invitais a unas putas musulmanas como las de la primera página, hacemos conjunta pompera.

@DonIberico_


----------



## Ouiea (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico
> 
> La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que, como vuestro jamón, habéis sido el blanco perfecto de mucho graciosete


----------



## DonIberico_ (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No es mi ánimo contribuir a difundir bulos o malentendidos en torno a una marca comercial.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo,
Siento si ha parecido un poco así el comentario anterior, lo único que queremos es trasladar la verdad con respecto a los jamones.
Si hay mezclada otro tipo de campaña con relación a Forocoches y su forma de actuar y demás, pues yo ahí sinceramente no tengo nada que decir, me explico, yo no he tenido malas experiencias, pero entiendo que la gente las haya tenido y por eso no quiero opinar, porque no tengo la información, pero insisto que ese debate es totalmente lícito y yo no voy a criticarlo.
Lo que no podemos hacer es mezclar unas cosas con otras, porque respecto al tema de los jamones, que es lo que a nosotros nos atañe , pues está claro que a alguien le ha molestado la colaboración y en cuanto ha visto el filón pues se ha aprovechado y no se ha podido parar a tiempo hasta que se ha hecho una bola, que ya es bulo total, pero bueno, ya digo sin animo de ofender ni crear más polémica, también desde Don Ibérico trataremos de buscar a los culpables y tomar las acciones que hagan falta para limpiar el nombre de la empresa del desprestigio vertido estos días.

Y vaya nosotros encantados de estar por aquí también y adaptarnos a vosotros, de hecho es que llevamos 3 años en compraventa de forocoches , con más de 3000 clientes de allí y con miles de comentarios y reseñas positivos, osea que algo bien también estaremos haciendo =)


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> Siento si ha parecido un poco así el comentario anterior, lo único que queremos es trasladar la verdad con respecto a los jamones.
> Si hay mezclada otro tipo de campaña con relación a Forocoches y su forma de actuar y demás, pues yo ahí sinceramente no tengo nada que decir, me explico, yo no he tenido malas experiencias, pero entiendo que la gente las haya tenido y por eso no quiero opinar, porque no tengo la información, pero insisto que ese debate es totalmente lícito y yo no voy a criticarlo.
> Lo que no podemos hacer es mezclar unas cosas con otras, porque respecto al tema de los jamones, que es lo que a nosotros nos atañe , pues está claro que a alguien le ha molestado la colaboración y en cuanto ha visto el filón pues se ha aprovechado y no se ha podido parar a tiempo hasta que se ha hecho una bola, que ya es bulo total, pero bueno, ya digo sin animo de ofender ni crear más polémica, también desde Don Ibérico trataremos de buscar a los culpables y tomar las acciones que hagan falta para limpiar el nombre de la empresa del desprestigio vertido estos días.
> ...



¿Conocéis el concepto de autocrítica?


----------



## serie de netflix (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Vaya que se sabe, con una ecografia de partes blandas el veterinario puede saber el porcentaje de grasa y musculo que tiene el jamon. Una tecnica que vale cuatro duros no como el jamon que les han colado a esos gilipollas por 400 euros.
> 
> El responsable de la iniciativa sabía perfectamente la mierda que iba a endiñarles a esos subnormales, jamones que no valen ni 30 euros por un precio mas de 12 veces superior jojojo
> 
> "shures shures" que me los quitan de las manos ...



y es mas si vas a vender un producto caro y de calidad ya te interesa a ti estar seguro de que esa calidad es real

los 4 duros q vale hacer esa comprobacion bien invertidos son

a cambio venderas mierda a precio de oro 1 vez y luego kaput

pero bueno this is spain, todo vale, se pega el pelotazo y adios

0 pena los forococheros elitistas hijos de puta, pueden probar a meter mas invis y requisitos elitistas o una cuota para entrar en ese foro de mierda


----------



## remerus (22 Dic 2022)

A mi me pueden contar lo que quieran pero yo no compraria en esa empresa y es mas no compraria jamas ahora mismo un jamon por internet, esta claro que no hay mas que aprovechados y sinverguenzas.


----------



## trinidad Santos (22 Dic 2022)

Seguro que es jamón de cerdo?

No desarrolla músculo?

Algo huele muy mal en esos jamones, jamás vi nada igual


----------



## serie de netflix (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Luego otro usuario que lo compro cortado y envasado al vacío que el sobre era todo grasa. Ni el de la máquina que cortaba y envasaba, ni el que empaquetaba se dieron cuenta. Que cosas!



casualidades de la vida puajajajajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2022)

qué mestás contando? cómo es posible que alguien compre un jamonaco y le llegue un tocinaco? Eso no debería pasar jamás, no?

Algo ta mal ahí. Yo no soy ejperto en jamonacos pero supongo que los que venden jamonacos tendrán métodos pa de saber si están vendiendo jamonacos o tocinacos.

Cómo es posible? Alguien pide un jamón, ya sea de 30 o de 400 lereles y le pueden mandar eso? en serio? eso es posible? menuda movida


----------



## toniguada (22 Dic 2022)

Y una pregunta a los que les mandan el jamon entero no les llega con la etiqueta roja de iberico o la etiqueta negra?
Es decir de ser asi con su etiqueta roja o negra puede ser posible ese jamon con esas caracteristicas ( con esa grasa) o estamos ante falsas etiquetas ?, pregunto desde el desconocimiento


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2022)

y al márgen de lo comercial, en lo que tiene que ver con lo orgánico, cómo puede ser que una pata se componga de tocinaco en su mayor parte, cuál es la ejplicasión de la siensia sientítula? pa de saber


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2022)

A ese animalico le operaron pa sacarle el mújculo o algo o k le pasó?


----------



## zirick (22 Dic 2022)

Jamones aprobados por Newtral.
El jamón más progre que he visto.

Me puto rio


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Dic 2022)

¿Es posible que fuera una pata monstruosamente grande a la que le han quitado lo magro antes de ponerla a curar o algo así?


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Han borrado todos los hilos (original + réplicas) y todos los hilos que preguntaban por que se había borrado el hilo principal.



Pa que llorais de que forocarros es una dictadura si luego vais como locos a postear por alli?

Vamos, yo nunca he tenido usuario en ese estercolero, pero viendo como rajais los usuarios no comprendo que coño haceis pagando para crearle el contenido gratis al dueño del foro. 

Calvolopez por lo menos no nos cobra por crearle contenido gratis.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> qué mestás contando? cómo es posible que alguien compre un jamonaco y le llegue un tocinaco? Eso no debería pasar jamás, no?
> 
> Algo ta mal ahí. Yo no soy ejperto en jamonacos pero supongo que los que venden jamonacos tendrán métodos pa de saber si están vendiendo jamonacos o tocinacos.
> 
> Cómo es posible? Alguien pide un jamón, ya sea de 30 o de 400 lereles y le pueden mandar eso? en serio? eso es posible? menuda movida



En casa hemos cambiado jamones más de una vez porque por lo que sea han venido tocados: mal curado, con "huecos" o zonas raras, ese rollo. Hay que reconocer que son cosas que pueden pasar, y mientras la empresa no te intente hacer el lío y te reponga el producto, tampoco es para hacer un drama de ello. Bueno, en nuestro caso, ha sido en carnicería, sinceramente no me fío mucho de la venta online para las cosas del comer.

Yo sí te creo @DonIberico_ , ánimo que esto es una "serpiente de verano" y se pasa en cuatro días, no creo que tenga un impacto significativo en el negocio a largo plazo, ni que os merezca la pena llevaros un mal rato o perder demasiado tiempo discutiendo en foros. Supongo que además de subsanar, habréis tomado nota en términos de control de calidad (no mandar sobres de lonchas de tocino al vacío) o proveedores (tener fichado al que os ha vendido los cerdos obesos echeniques y ver qué cojones pasa en esa granja)


----------



## Wasi (22 Dic 2022)

Ya que tenemos al jamonero torero por aquí estaría bien que nos explicase cómo esos animales podían mantenerse en pie, ya me da curiosidad


----------



## Covaleda (22 Dic 2022)

Me puto flipa que importe una mierda lo que ocurra en ese foro, que no es ni la sombra de lo que fue.


----------



## xzess (22 Dic 2022)

GongorayArgote dijo:


> Es simplemente mentira, ni es jamón ibérico ni es de 400€



Ni de 150. Mal jamón, pinta recebo malo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Dic 2022)

*ese cerdo grasoso se ha inflado a bellota del aliexpress y doritos*


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Dic 2022)

Cerdo grasoso de las harinas (de pescado)


----------



## Neiklot (22 Dic 2022)

400 pavos 8 kilos de tocino, hubiera sido casi peor comprarse una ps5.


----------



## DonIberico_ (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La respuesta es simple. Quisieron hacer el negocio del año en ForoCoches y compraron un container de China a 10€ la paleta que iban a vender en ForoCoches sacando un margen del 600%. O a caso tú crees que se anuncian en ForoCoches siendo una empresa humilde como dicen ser?
> Estamos con los nuevos hawkers que se pasean en ferraris por Salamanca junto con Ilitri.



Hola Jota, de verdad te pedimos que dejes de difamarnos por favor, no se porqué lo haces pero no tienen ningún sentido y creo que todo tiene un límtie

Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico

La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.

La realidad es que llevamos 3 años en forocoches y más de 3000 shures nos han comprado durante estos años y el 99,999999 periodico está contento no, contentísimo, de hecho es raro el shur que no nos ha comprado más de una vez y más de dos, porque ofertamos un producto con muchísima calidad y en forocoches, desde que estamos aquí tenemos el compromiso de ofertarlo siempre al menos un 20% más barato de lo que se ofrece en nuestra página web al resto de clientes.

El problema de la grasa en las paletas de bellota 100% ibéricas, viene precisamente porque es un género totalmente natural gestionado de manera totalmente artesanal y a veces pasa eso, pero no es queriendo ni mucho menos, y absolutamente todas las veces que pasa, se ha propuesto una solución lógica al cliente, como un reembolso , cambio o envío de una pieza nueva, de hecho para ser más transparentes, hemos ido publicando en el hilo a tiempo real como se iban sucediendo las 5 incidencias ( de más de 1000 pedidos en los últimos 2 meses), las cuales se han solventado correctamente, y las cuales son menos de un 0,005% de los pedidos que hemos hecho.

el problema es que se ha distorsionado muchísimo y hemos tardado en actuar porque básicamente pasó por la noche y no podemos estar 24h en el foro y mira que estamos muchísimas

Sentimos muchisimo todo lo que ha pasado, pero nuestra fe en el foro sigue intacta porque desde la experiencia que tenemos aquí sabemos que todos los años siempre hay alguien que trata de iniciar la campaña de desprestigio y este año hemos llegado tarde.

e insistimos, que en todo lo que podamos ayudar, sacar de dudas aquí nos tenéis para lo bueno y lo malo


----------



## amigos895 (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Me temo que su marca comercial ha querido entrar a un tipo de publicidad muy arriesgada, puesto que está vinculando su imagen a un régimen dictatorial que hace y deshace a su antojo, si no hay problemas todo irá bien y la plataforma hará todo lo posible por mantener su post arriba y que a los usuarios les llegue la “información”, pero si algo se tuerce, forocoches no es un sitio que se caracterice por su capacidad de “escucha activa” o asertividad para con los usuarios que le dan de comer.
> 
> Foroches es un lobby que tiene secuestrados a sus usuarios y no te puedes salir de la línea marcada, o tus aportaciones serán borrados y tú cuenta baneada sin explicaciones ni capacidad de réplica, sin embargo hay cuantas blindadas que pueden hacer, escribir u opinar como les venga en gana.
> 
> ...







DonIberico_ dijo:


> La cuenta que abrió el hilo, era una cuenta falsa que se utilizaba para crear hilos controvertidos , que ha cogido una foto de una incidencia que estaba resuelta y ha dado por hecho que no ha sido así , y después ha sido un poco el teléfono escacharrado en el cual la gente opinaba sin saber muy bien y ha ido degenerando hasta un punto que de verdad está totalmetne alejado de la realidad.



    Al menos sabéis lo básico, según tengo entendido lo creó ''el pizzero'' o más conocido como John Locke, un perro que tienen en esa web para generar tráfico aparte de dar por saco, por aquí estaba ese energúmeno, también lo he visto en otros foros pero cada vez que noto que es ese payaso lo meto al ignore. No es buena idea asociarse a una web totalitaria y con una visión única que va variando según vaya cambiando los intereses. Desde marzo de 2020 cuando la gente criticaba sin insultar a los BOE y acababa baneada o hilo borrado ninguna empresa debería haberse quedado en esa ''páginita'' ¿Qué se tuvo un gran problema en esa web? Que encima ahora se enterará gente que os habéis asociado con ellos y dejará de comprar o que pensaba en comprar pero ya no...



No es buena idea.


----------



## plakaplaka (22 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero conocer el precio de venta al público de ese jamón iberico 100% bellota de 8-8,5 kilos que se vendía en FC a 329,99 €. Y si lleva el precinto negro de ASICI que garantiza raza y alimentación.


----------



## DonIberico_ (22 Dic 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Yo quiero conocer el precio de venta al público de ese jamón iberico 100% bellota de 8-8,5 kilos que se vendía en FC a 329,99 €. Y si lleva el precinto negro de ASICI que garantiza raza y alimentación.











[PACK NAVIDAD] JAMON DE BELLOTA 100% IBÉRICO 8-8,5kg


Si has llegado aquí , estás delante del auténtico Jamón de Bellota 100% Ibérico Pata negra de la mayor calidad de Guijuelo. Si quieres ver los productos que componen el pack por separado, te lo dejamos aquí: -Jamón de Bellota 100% Ibérico -Lomo de Bellota 100% Ibérico [OPCIONAL] -Chorizo de...




donibericoshop.es




aquí te lo dejo.
430€
con su brida certificada correctamente, ya que no vendemos producto fuera de norma, solo vendemos de hecho precinto negro

si prefieres que te pase la lista de precios que tenemos en la tienda física te la envío también que la tengo a mano, para que veas


----------



## Smoker (22 Dic 2022)

Si sigue así FC, próximamente burbuja tendrá todos los usuarios baneados

@calopez aprende de los errores de FC y quédate con el mercado


----------



## iaGulin (22 Dic 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> 400 pavos 8 kilos de tocino, hubiera sido casi peor comprarse una ps5.



Yo me la he comprado por 550 y al menos la disfruto XD


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola Jota, de verdad te pedimos que dejes de difamarnos por favor, no se porqué lo haces pero no tienen ningún sentido y creo que todo tiene un límtie
> 
> Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico
> 
> ...





Don Iberico?


Jajajaja 


Oiga es la taberna de Moe?

Si, Moe al habla.


¿ Esta Don Iberico?

Don tangada total


----------



## Riviere (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> [PACK NAVIDAD] JAMON DE BELLOTA 100% IBÉRICO 8-8,5kg
> 
> 
> Si has llegado aquí , estás delante del auténtico Jamón de Bellota 100% Ibérico Pata negra de la mayor calidad de Guijuelo. Si quieres ver los productos que componen el pack por separado, te lo dejamos aquí: -Jamón de Bellota 100% Ibérico -Lomo de Bellota 100% Ibérico [OPCIONAL] -Chorizo de...
> ...



Yo aquí no veo ningún sello o marchamo de denominación de origen.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La respuesta es simple. Quisieron hacer el negocio del año en ForoCoches y compraron un container de China a 10€ la paleta que iban a vender en ForoCoches sacando un margen del 600%. O a caso tú crees que se anuncian en ForoCoches siendo una empresa humilde como dicen ser?
> Estamos con los nuevos hawkers que se pasean en ferraris por Salamanca junto con Ilitri.



No creo que les haya salido por una millonada, o al menos no mucho más que unas cuantas cuñitas en radios o teles locales. Yo veo una estrategia publicitaria medio arriesgada, pero vamos que tampoco creo que sea el pelotazo a toda costa como Hawkers. Es decir, no tengo interés en defenderlos, pero a mí no me deben nada y parece que a quien se lo deben se lo están dando. Cabe suponer que tomarán alguna medida interna para ver de dónde coño salieron esas patas mutantes, o para ser un poco más exigentes en temas de calidad, pero eso, internas.

Ni les voy a comprar o dejar de comprar, ni me creo la conspiración de la competencia jamonera, es la típica tontería de forocoches que se va de las manos con hilos paralelos y el efecto streisand de la censura del tonto palentino.

Tambien las campañas forococheras se dirigen a un público objetivo muy específico de la venta online: urbanitas cuarentones/treintañeros mercadonos aculturados por el hormigón y el wifi, que no se saben ni las carnicerías de su propio barrio, peor aún las del centro de la ciudad. Son gente que come 6 días a la semana de hacendado, con sus precocinados, sus pangas congeladas y su carne de bandejita que si te descuidas se cuece en la plancha; al séptimo día cualquier cosa les parece una recompensa y un motivo para no tirar de soga. La verdad es que si yo tuviera un lote regulero y quisiera quitármelo de encima (no digo que sea el caso) optaría de manera preferente por este perfil de gente, que por haberse desarraigado y vuelto subnormalitos, no merecen nada mejor que soylent green (y lo saben).

A sus padres langostos seguramente por ahí no se la cuelan, ni a sus primos garrulos de las pedroñeras, y menos a sus abuelos, aunque sepan leer a duras penas. Se me ocurren pocos buenos motivos por los que un residente en España debería andar complicándose pidiendo jamoncitos online en lugar de mover el culo e ir a elegir el género en persona a alguna carnicería decente o a una mala al Carreful o ECI. Es más: se me ocurren pocas personas que no sean MERCADONOS que no tengan una carnicería medio de confianza a la que comprarle los jamones.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

Mi opinion es que alguien que se anuncia en un foro donde se censura a la gente y se borran hilos de advertencia de toda indole merece la SUSPENSION DE PAGOS o mejor dicho, la RUINA TOTAL por complicidad con banda organizada de un ciclado venido a mas como es tolai ese chandalero del dueño que da grima verlo.

al don pollo este @DonIberico_


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Yo aquí no veo ningún sello o marchamo de denominación de origen.



Eehh que han puesto premium quality by Paco


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

Siempre podeis ofertar esas piezas para grasa mecanica.

Yo uso esta para rodamientos, es cara de cojones, esto si es pata negra



Página de inicio
Piezas de motor
Lubricación
Grasa para rodamientos
FEBI BILSTEIN 28194













*Grasa para rodamientosFEBI BILSTEIN - 28194*
85,90 €
116,81 €precio recomendado*
Entrega a partir del mar. 27-DIC
Añadir a la cesta
*Saber todo acerca de la pieza*
Hay que saber:

Color:Verde
Peso:5,6 kg
Campo de temperatura hasta:150 °C
Tipo de envase:Cubo
*Descripción*


----------



## ciudadlibre (22 Dic 2022)

donde algunos veis grasa, yo veo puro musculo blanco con la justa infiltracion de la grasa amarilla que da el oleico bellotero


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> donde algunos veis grasa, yo veo puro musculo blanco con la justa infiltracion de la grasa amarilla que da el oleico bellotero




Vas de trippy y no lo sabes


----------



## medion_no (22 Dic 2022)

Valiente bazofia vende está gente y a 300 euros k parece k les crías el cerdo tu. Pero como dicen arriba k se busquen la vida los imbéciles k piden eso online.


----------



## Militarícese (22 Dic 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> donde algunos veis grasa, yo veo puro musculo blanco con la justa infiltracion de la grasa amarilla que da el oleico bellotero



Ejperto expero


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Dic 2022)

las bellotas se las fumó el cerdo


----------



## wanamaker (22 Dic 2022)

El jamon es un timo, por muy bueno que sea.
Un solomillo de cerdo de bellota es mas barato que un solomillo de vaca.
En cambio, te meten la hostia en el jamon.
Puede estar muy rico, pero es un timazo.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Dic 2022)

Asociarse con hijos de puta es lo que tiene. A llorar a casa de su tía la sorda.

No le compro un mechero Bic si lo puedo evitar.


----------



## Ouiea (22 Dic 2022)

Grasas a Dios, supongo


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> Siento si ha parecido un poco así el comentario anterior, lo único que queremos es trasladar la verdad con respecto a los jamones.
> Si hay mezclada otro tipo de campaña con relación a Forocoches y su forma de actuar y demás, pues yo ahí sinceramente no tengo nada que decir, me explico, yo no he tenido malas experiencias, pero entiendo que la gente las haya tenido y por eso no quiero opinar, porque no tengo la información, pero insisto que ese debate es totalmente lícito y yo no voy a criticarlo.
> Lo que no podemos hacer es mezclar unas cosas con otras, porque respecto al tema de los jamones, que es lo que a nosotros nos atañe , pues está claro que a alguien le ha molestado la colaboración y en cuanto ha visto el filón pues se ha aprovechado y no se ha podido parar a tiempo hasta que se ha hecho una bola, que ya es bulo total, pero bueno, ya digo sin animo de ofender ni crear más polémica, también desde Don Ibérico trataremos de buscar a los culpables y tomar las acciones que hagan falta para limpiar el nombre de la empresa del desprestigio vertido estos días.
> ...



Hola de nuevo:

Gracias por entrar a debate a fin de aclarar las dudas sobre el producto que comercializa.

Obviando todo el ruido generado en Fc y aquí mismo, y entendiendo que los posibles problemas de suministro canales de comunicación o cambio de producto defectuoso ya han sido subsanados,solo me queda plantearles una última cuestión, si la respuesta es satisfactoria pero sobre todo aclaratoria, me comprometo a realizar el pedido que no he hecho (jamón loncheado a cuchillo por valor de 425€) y postear aquí el seguimiento del pedido, experiencia de unboxing y review del producto con todo lujo de detalles.

La pregunta es la siguiente, recuerde que esta hablando con un analfabeto funcional en temas de jamón y me hago las cuestiones que se hace cualquier analfabeto como yo que quiere gastar algo de dinero en un producto mejor de lo que hace habitualmente pero sin un conocimiento en profundidad del mismo.

Bien, esta es la pregunta:

*Como puede un jamón salir así?:*















A ojos de un lego en la materia, esa circunstancia sólo podría darse por hipocinesia crónica, es decir, haber crecido en condiciones en las que no se desarrolla el músico por la imposibilidad de moverse, dicha situación sería muy extraña que se diera en europa, así que, una cosa es que un jamón salga malo por exceso o defecto de sal o curación, pero que la pieza no muestre ni un 10% de masa muscular y un 80% de masa grasa indicaría, a falta de una justificación que desconozco, un maltrato animal muy grave y desde luego nadie compraría algo así.

Asi las cosas, si me explican de donde salen las piezas y por que se puede dar un número. X de casos donde las mismas presentan un nivel de músculo inapropiado, y la respuesta es válida, me comprometo ha hacerles el pedido y así como he contado como haba ido un problema, contaré como se ha resuelto.

Tengan un buen dia.

** fotos de la marca comercial extraídas del hilo oficial de FC y publicadas a fin de esclarecer el embrollo que nos ocupa.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Gracias por entrar a debate a fin de aclarar las dudas sobre el producto que comercializa.
> 
> ...



No te va a responder, está liao con el proveedor de chino.

Ni te molestes en citarme con difamaciones, porque no tienes ni puta idea de derecho


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (22 Dic 2022)

Contratáis para corte y envasado a los ciegos que no están en la ONCE? @DonIberico_

Entiendo que un jamón pueda salir malo, pero un jodido blister...


----------



## 999999999 (22 Dic 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Mi ex suegra, siendo ella obrera me regalo una paleta iberica y de los 4 o 5 kilos tenia unos 3 de grasa y casi uno de hueso. La dije que eso ha salido carisimo y *sigue en sus creces* porque piensa que el de 50 euros no sabe bien.



Se dice:

*SIGUE EN SUS TRECE*


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tu me has llamado antes follamoros no?
> 
> En que momento has creído que era buena idea volver a citarme?



Tu eres el follamoros patrio del foro, no me hagas ir a buscar tu hilo de viajecitos a Marruecos y ONGs. Jeta de los cojones


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tu no eres muy no el verdad?
> 
> Exactamente que ves mal en que gaste mi dinero y ayude con mis conocimientos en medicina en países pobres?
> 
> ...



Callate, asume que eres un follamoros y sigue con el hilo como si no hubiera pasado nada.


----------



## 999999999 (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Por otro lado, no existe la posibilidad de que la sal o el tiempo de curación disuelva las *encinas* de músculo y lo transforme en algo que de fuera y sin saber pueda parecer grasa?



Las encinas dan bellotas

*¡¡¡ENZIMAS!!!*


----------



## angek (22 Dic 2022)

mullban dijo:


> Me puto flipa ese jamón. En serio, nunca había visto algo así EN PLAN ¿eh? ¿que me estas contando?



Lol. 

Enserio?

Lol.


----------



## Esflinter (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Han borrado todos los hilos (original + réplicas) y todos los hilos que preguntaban por que se había borrado el hilo principal.
> 
> Han baneado c
> 
> ...



Que movida tiooooo que movidaaaaaaa


----------



## boldregas (22 Dic 2022)

Ese cerdo ni ha visto una bellota en su vida ni se ha movido por su propio pie. La sal milagrosa que convierte músculo en sebo, menuda tangada y vaya jeta de mandar eso.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

A todos nos puede pasar joer jajaja


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Como bien dice ustec. Ese cerdo a crecido en condiciones pésimas que no ha desarrollado el producto para considerarse alimento para humanos. Esos cerdos han sido hormonafos y encordados hasta su posterior matanza.



Si, desconozco el proceso de curado y sus efectos sobre los tejidos conjuntivos, pero si es la respuesta a dicha condición una mala gestión del crecimiento del animal, ya no estaríamos ante una situación de unos envíos defectuosos jijiji, sino del desarrollo o introducción de un producto prohibido en la CEE y comercializado hasta el cliente final..

No se, algo no huele bien.

Eso de que “algunos jamones salen así” no se yo, nunca he visto que un jamón de cualquier especié muestre esos niveles de grasa, y si bien puede salir más o menos salado o más o menos duro… más o menos graso en porcentajes del 80-90-95% desde luego yo, nunca he visto u oído hablar de ello.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esta empresa se dedica a comprar el producto y revenderlo por lo visto. Igual con la gran demanda de ForoCoches pidieron un contenedor de jamones a China. Y ya sabes cómo son los chinos, la prueba te la dan buena y luego te llega un contenedor para tirar a la basura.



Quiero pensar que no vienen de China jejeje


----------



## zirick (22 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Me puto flipa que importe una mierda lo que ocurra en ese foro, que no es ni la sombra de lo que fue.



Otra víctima del gobierno intervencionista de izquierdas


----------



## Palpatine (22 Dic 2022)

Legado de el pozo 135 euros, buenisimo, doy fé


----------



## I. de A. (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> A ojos de un *no lego en la materia,* esa circunstancia sólo podría darse por hipocinesia crónica, es decir, haber crecido en condiciones en las que no se desarrolla el músico por la imposibilidad de moverse, dicha situación sería muy extraña que se diera en europa, así que, una cosa es que un jamón salga malo por exceso o defecto de sal o curación, pero que la pieza no muestre ni un 10% de masa muscular y un 80% de masa grasa indicaría, a falta de una justificación que desconozco, un maltrato animal muy grave y desde luego nadie compraría algo así.
> 
> Asi las cosas, si me explican de donde salen las piezas y por que se puede dar un número. X de casos donde las mismas presentan un nivel de músculo inapropiado, y la respuesta es válida, me comprometo ha hacerles el pedido y así como he contado como haba ido un problema, contaré como se ha resuelto.
> 
> ...



Querrás decir "A ojos de un lego en la materia".


----------



## ciudadlibre (22 Dic 2022)

el cerdo habra sido alimentado como las ocas, y lo que estamos viendo no sera un pate de pata de cerdo?, hay que abrir la mente a nuevos productos


----------



## No al NOM (22 Dic 2022)

Cuantos jamones han salido así?


----------



## Segismunda (22 Dic 2022)

Con lo rico que está lo blanco.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Existe ánimo de lucro?
> Hay tienes la respuesta.
> En España hay buen jamón por algo somos los mejores, y vender ese producto en mal estado es grave. Un jamón puede salir crudo por mala curación o salado. Pero esos cerdos son importados no me jodas. En España aún respetamos a los animales.



“Ahí”

Si, es lo que me estoy teniendo, todo indica a empresa creada ex profeso para comercializar piezas compradas al por mayor en países extracomunitarios introducidas en españa como jamón (del tipo que sea) y publicitado como un producto reconocible en españa de alto valor y a tenor de lo expuesto en las fotos, este u otros años han sido introducidas piezas con un muy bajo standard de calidad, comercializadas con buen aspecto y/o con publicidad engañosa al entender el comprador final que se ha adquirido un producto nacional tradicional de estas fechas, siendo que el producto no es nacional (no se como va eso de las etiquetas) las etiquetas no se corresponderían con el artículo ofertado y además un porcentaje de clientes reciben unidades no aptas para su comercialización.

Asi que resumiendo tendríamos:

Publicidad confusa o engañosa.

Comercialización de subproductos no sujetos a standard o normativa estatal o comunitaria.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Como bien dice ustec. Ese cerdo a crecido en condiciones pésimas que no ha desarrollado el producto para considerarse alimento para humanos. Esos cerdos han sido hormonafos y encordados hasta su posterior matanza.



Hormonados?, Cheeee a que me suena eso locoooo! Jajaja


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Interesante hilo, curiosa conjunta en FC y menudo resultado....
En cualquier caso, algunos comentarios sobre temas traidos:



Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Eso es mangalica hibridado con alguna aberración.



Por qué Mangalica, y por qué hibridado? A mi el jamon de mangalica no es que me entusiasme, lo considero bastate normal, en su gama (el lomo, sin embargo, si que me gusta). Desde luego, los mangalicas que yo he visto tienen bastante mejor aspecto que las fotos que estamos viendo en el hilo.



TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> pues mi cuñao dice que la grasita es lo mejor del jamón, estoy por comprarle uno de esos



Pues tu cuñado tiene razon, la grasa de un buen jamon es un puto manjar.




Tiresias dijo:


> A ver sin son los jamones chinos que decían que ya estaban en ello...





nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¿Serán de esos que están empezando a producir en China?. No me extrañaría que algún avispado empresaurio haya visto el filón y se haya lanzado a importarlos. Yo tampoco había visto nunca algo así, vendría a ser el equivalente a la versión China de las herramientas baratas que se rompen en el primer uso.
> 
> Habrá que controlar el tren ese que cruza Europa y Asia, no sea que nos esté lleguando cargado de jamones sin jamón..



Para los que hablais de China, solo comentar que en China se hacen jamones desde hace siglos. De hecho, a perincipios del siglo pasado ya fueron premiados a nivel internacional (en una Expo, si no recuerdo mal, en Paris...). No son nuestro estilo, pero son sus jamones y van a su gusto. 
China es el primer productor de cerdo, pero España es uno de los mas grandes, y exporta cerdo a China (han estado jodidos a cuenta de la gripe porcina africana, enfermedad que, de momento, no hemos sufrido en España).
No tiene sentido traer jamones desde china, mas alla de pretender venderlos a precio de saldo, pero para eso nos basta con centro Europa, no hace falta irse tan lejos.
En cualquier caso seria una estrategia muy arriesgada, para venderlo como un producto premium (a tenor de los precios de el jamoncito de marras de FC) y jugarse la reputacion. En este caso, incluso la propia empresa, a traves de ]@DonIberico_ se ha registrado en este foro para "dar la cara" sin necesidad de hacerlo, con lo que, desde luego, y viendo todo desde la barrera, es de agradecer.
·



Pollepolle dijo:


> El jamon no se, pero el aceite y la miel rustica no les gustaria a la gente acostumbrada a productos de supermercado. El aceite de antes se le filtraba mucha clorofila y sabores de la hoja. Por eso rasca en la garganta.
> 
> La miel natural, al poco se pone dura y eso no gusta a la gente. Ademas que la miel natural puede tener colores oscuros e incluso sabores a los que una persona normal no esta acostumbrado si todo lo que come proviene del memcabrona.



Somos producto de nuestra naturaleza, y nustros gustos como sociedad van de la mano. Pasa en cantidad de productos. Preferimos, grosso modo, los sabores mas "domados" del cautiverio. Hablo en terminos globales, pero basicamente demandamos pollo, cerdo, y ternera. La carne de caza es para una minoria, por ejemplo. Las frutas nos gustan bien domesticadas, dulzonas, suaves, nada que ver en muchos casos con las variedades silvestres.Se ssalvan los pescados, donde aun demanadamos lo "salvaje" y con sabor, pero no le doy mas de dos generaciones. En un futuro no muy lejano el salmon (uno de los mejores productos de crianza que hay a dia de hoy) sera uno de nuestros pescados mas fuertes de sabor. Comer sardinas, por ejemplo, sera algo que haremos "fuera", com oalgo especial, en verano, un poco, por asi decirlo, como pas acon la liebre, que solo unos cuantos consumen regularmente o en temporada. A una persona elejida al azar, por la calle, le parece una carne muy fuerte, por mucho que a otros nos parezca una delicia. Justo lo que comentas del aceite. De hecho, una famosa empresa nacional, a traves de sus anuncios, se encargo de que la spersonas asociaramos esos aceites rasposos y fuertes a la acidez, cuando la acidez es algo que no podemos medir en el paladar.... y como sociedad queremos ese aceite "suave", aunque ese que "raspa" de vez en cuando, como excentricidad, ese bien...

Para los que nos gustan los sabores fuertes es una putada, pero al final, somos una minoria. La miel es otro producto que com odices, cada vez se demanda mas domesticada, sin casi aromas externos fuertes, la miel de encina, de roble, por ejemplo, no tienen cabida a nivel global. Se producen y se venden, si, pero con poo recorrido.




HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> En casa hemos cambiado jamones más de una vez porque por lo que sea han venido tocados: mal curado, con "huecos" o zonas raras, ese rollo. Hay que reconocer que son cosas que pueden pasar, y mientras la empresa no te intente hacer el lío y te reponga el producto, tampoco es para hacer un drama de ello. Bueno, en nuestro caso, ha sido en carnicería, sinceramente no me fío mucho de la venta online para las cosas del comer.
> 
> Yo sí te creo @DonIberico_ , ánimo que esto es una "serpiente de verano" y se pasa en cuatro días, no creo que tenga un impacto significativo en el negocio a largo plazo, ni que os merezca la pena llevaros un mal rato o perder demasiado tiempo discutiendo en foros. Supongo que además de subsanar, habréis tomado nota en términos de control de calidad (no mandar sobres de lonchas de tocino al vacío) o proveedores (tener fichado al que os ha vendido los cerdos obesos echeniques y ver qué cojones pasa en esa granja)



Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque yo si tiro de compras online, viviendo al otro lado del tlantico, no me queda otra si quiero jamon, anchoas, o cositas de esas. Ahora ando pidiendo otra paletilla, y la compro online. De todos modos es de covap, una cooperativa que no es desconocida ni nada raro...


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Como si compro un buen vino tinto y me sela vinagre, aquí no hay margen de error. Han engañado a la gente e Ilitri se ha forrado regalando dos invis por cuenta. Serán amigos del litri los jamoneros y querían pasearse con ferraris.



Es diferente, porque desde el momento en que el vino se envasa en la botella, la bodega no tiene control sobre ella, no puede controlar si se mantiene en buenas o malas condiciones, facilitando que se avinagre. Salvo si se la compras a ellos, que en ese caso es todo responsabilidad suya. Y aun asi, salen botellas malas, salen con TCA etc...

Con el jamon la empresa si que deberia tener un conocimiento, por asi decirlo, individualizado, y me sorprende lo mismo que a ti lo que estamos viendo de algunas piezas...


----------



## bsnas (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## El pichín<3 (22 Dic 2022)

Pues ya te digo yo que los jamones de china en Yunnan son mucho mejor que la basura que estáis posteando por aqui


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No te va a responder, está liao con el proveedor de chino.
> 
> Ni te molestes en citarme con difamaciones, porque no tienes ni puta idea de derecho


----------



## Alberto1989 (22 Dic 2022)

En el pecado está la penitencia.


----------



## remerus (22 Dic 2022)

Estoy flipando con este hilo, en forocoches baneando y cerrando hilos en el día de los jamones largos y aquí debatiendo y aprendiendo sobre este manjar que en los últimos años es uno de los productos sobre el que más estafas se producen, generando pingües beneficios.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301330
> 
> 
> ¿Es posible que fuera una pata monstruosamente grande a la que le han quitado lo magro antes de ponerla a curar o algo así?



Cerdos inmovilizados y alimentados con pienso, eso es todo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola Jota, de verdad te pedimos que dejes de difamarnos por favor, no se porqué lo haces pero no tienen ningún sentido y creo que todo tiene un límtie
> 
> Sentimos profundamente todo lo que ha pasado. hemos sufrido una campaña de difamación y desprestigio que no se corresponde con la realidad de la empresa, mezclando fotos de incidencias resueltas con nuestros clientes y fotos falsas que no son de jamones de Don Ibérico
> 
> ...



Venga tío, 100% bellota no come ningún cerdo, ni los de Joselito. 
No hay tanta bellota para tanto cerdo en España. 
La cuestión es que al buscar las bellotas, el cerdo camina y hace kilómetros lo que le da tono muscular, no esa acumulación de grasa en el exterior.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Dic 2022)

Le han quitado la carne, para que se parezca a un jamón. 
Los chinos razonan así.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

_La realidad es que llevamos 3 años en forocoches y más de 3000 *shures *nos han comprado durante estos años y el 99,999999 periodico está contento no, contentísimo, de hecho es raro el *shur *que no nos ha comprado más de una vez y más de dos,_

Qué penoso...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2022)

Solamente usar la expresión patanegra denota el engañabobos que es esa tienda.


----------



## yixikh (22 Dic 2022)

ForoChurros


----------



## Anka Motz (22 Dic 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Amigo , si pruebas un 100%ibérico de bellota, llamado auténticamente pata negra y luego pruebas un jamón de 80 euros , aunque no tengas ni puta idea de jamones , notas la diferencia enseguida .
> Nada más probarlo se te ponen las venas del nabo como cuerdas de pozo



Allá por el 98, en la inauguración del Marks & Spencer en Bilbao, pusieron un cortador de jamón y un buen jamón pata negra.
Nunca en mi vida, había visto a hombres trajeados y mujeres con vestido noche, perder la compostura de esa manera y lanzarse sobre los camareros con las bandejas como esa noche. Fue patético.


----------



## Kolbe (22 Dic 2022)

ForoCoches comenzó por banear a los que criticaban las vacunas Covid, siguió por los que criticaban a Zelensky y ahora ya banea hasta a los que critican a un jamón con más grasa que el tocino del Mercadona.

Lo que viene a ser un foro muerto en el que sólo queda porno, imbéciles y niños rata


----------



## remerus (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> @cafrestan4 ven a echarnos una mano con lo jurídico-penal doble querella penal-doble querella criminal, que el tema se está poniendo hot.



pero si no soy letrado, solo que *escuchandolos *se APRENDE UN HUEVO


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> doble querella penal-doble querella criminal



a ver
¿se te han querellado por INJURIAS y calumnias?

Las querellas son siempre penales, codigo penal, y al ser DELITOS collevan penas de prision, que en tu caso serian 2 semanas, o 5 dias, 0 3, es que no, se pero poco, o asi + multa

La belen esteban por decir que AP en el gran potorro consumia lo de mi firma, le pusieron 10 mil de multa
lo que pasa es que en UN FORO CON PUBLICIDAD o tv, T5, dobla la pena

Las demandas son CIVILES.

LOS INSULTOS ESTAN DESPENALIZADOS DESDE 2015
*Antuan cabron, pos eso*

pero INCITACION AL ODIO si lo es (ley mordaza) y esta muy vigilado en foros, y sois homofobos, rashistas, fachitos

Drogarse no es delito, pero ojo, decir que cafrestan es un drogadicto SI lo es porque atenta contra MI HONOR y derecho a la intimidad
(como esta haciendo el pikoleto sin pakete vs la loca esa del catalogo de VENCA)

*Ojo con la cosas de sexo y drogas*, mucho ojo, que por lo del HONOR e INJURIAS
*te condenan en firme. *

asi que todo sin afirmar,* solo la afirmacion es delito*

hay que usar se dice, se comenta que...
las malas lenguas dicen
y cn verbos en CONDICIONAL (tipico de periodicos)
o poner PRESUNTAMENTE antes de cada palabro que escribas 

si no puedes IDENTICAR al que afirma, no hay delito


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (22 Dic 2022)

*jamones de LEFAZO*


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (22 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Para los que hablais de China, solo comentar que en China se hacen jamones desde hace siglos



Sí, el 火腿，pero lo cocinan antes de comerselo... Nada que ver


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Interesante hilo, curiosa conjunta en FC y menudo resultado....
> En cualquier caso, algunos comentarios sobre temas traidos:
> 
> 
> ...



Híbridar significa obtener un individuo a partir de dos especies diferente fértiles. Porque eso no es normal en un cerdo ibérico. El mangalica no es el peor, el Duroc es conocido por ejemplo por ser más basto, pero he dicho ese porque es el que se utiliza para hacer jamones más parecidos al iberico. Si fuera duroc sería como mucho serrano pero no se hacen ibéricos de esos.


----------



## Captain Julius (22 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Con lo rico que está lo blanco.



Rico no, riquísimo.


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> *Marks*



de los mios, JUDIOS y todo ahi es kosher, como tambien en el super del corte ingles
¿jamon? ja ja ja el *baron* ya no sabe como sacar dineros, estuvieron con el AGUA AL CUELLO






Baron Marks of Broughton - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ballenero37 (22 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Se dice:
> 
> *SIGUE EN SUS TRECE*



¡Eso es! Que me habia confundido, agradezco la correcion.


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

en el CI y en Marks y en esos sitios todo esta colocado al cm para que se respete lo kosher, ellos lo saben,
tu y yo no
y en cada caja o producto lleva un simbolo pequeñito de que es KOSHER


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Híbridar significa obtener un individuo a partir de dos especies diferente fértiles. Porque eso no es normal en un cerdo ibérico. El mangalica no es el peor, el Duroc es conocido por ejemplo por ser más basto, pero he dicho ese porque es el que se utiliza para hacer jamones más parecidos al iberico. Si fuera duroc sería como mucho serrano pero no se hacen ibéricos de esos.



El duroc simplemente es mas productivo, benera ma sproducto. De hecho, hay gente que prefiere iberico cruzado con duroc a iberico puro (hablo a nivel tecnico/gustativo, no de precio)
Saludos


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Sí, el 火腿，pero lo cocinan antes de comerselo... Nada que ver



No, curan jamones y los comen de manera similar.


----------



## Charles B. (22 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No es mi ánimo contribuir a difundir bulos o malentendidos en torno a una marca comercial.
> 
> ...



No te pongo un 10 por ese "expureos", pero buena respuesta.


----------



## Aeneas (22 Dic 2022)

¿Y el subnormal de bitelchus qué tiene que ver en esta historia? ¿Lo han estafado? ¿A ese mongolo no lo había echado de forocoches? Era más tonto que dabuti y xicomalo juntos y mira que esos dos tienen el listón bastante alto.


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Solamente usar la expresión patanegra denota el engañabobos que es esa tienda.



La expresion "pata negra" esta demasiado arraigada, muchos lo usamos, a veces, para decir que algo es cojonudo, por ejemplo, alguien podria decir que ha comprado unas anchoas cojonudas "pata negra" y todos los oyentes lo entenderiamos. Legalmente no tiene ningun peso, y precisamente por su uso fuera de contexto. Hasta donde se, creo que la normativa prohibio su uso en jamones, para evitar engaños y manipulaciones (la primera, pintar la pezuña), pero sigue siendo algo muy arraigado. De hecho, hay jamones Ibericos que NO tienen la pezuña negra.
No estoy totalmente empapado de la normativa actual, no es mi sector, pero creo que no se puede utiulizar pata negra en el eqtiquetado. Otra cosa seran las webs y textos accesorios....
saludos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> El duroc simplemente es mas productivo, benera ma sproducto. De hecho, hay gente que prefiere iberico cruzado con duroc a iberico puro (hablo a nivel tecnico/gustativo, no de precio)
> Saludos



El duroc es el blanco. La gente que prefiera eso o uno híbrido a un ibérico, perdona, pero no tiene ni puta idea. Aparte de que se lo pueden colar como ibérico, que no lo es, y pagar el sobrecoste.

Si la gente quiere comer peor y más caro pues sinceramente no lo entiendo.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (22 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> No, curan jamones y los comen de manera similar.



Tradicionalmente era un jamón muy salado, que lo curaban como aquí para conservarlo y luego lo cocinaban para comerlo. Ciertamente, y por influencia de España, últimamente están surgiendo jamones que se comen como los de aquí


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El duroc es el blanco. La gente que prefiera eso o uno híbrido a un ibérico, perdona, pero no tiene ni puta idea. Aparte de que se lo pueden colar como ibérico, que no lo es, y pagar el sobrecoste.
> 
> Si la gente quiere comer peor y más caro pues sinceramente no lo entiendo.



Estas totalmente equivocado, el duroc es una raza mas, de las cientos que hay, no es "el blanco", eso es una simplificacion para que la gente no letrada entienda, pero no, no hay un cerdo iberico y luego un precipio donde solo hay blanco. De hecho solo en la peninsula hay bastantes razas de puercos, eso de blanco o negro no es como tu dices, no existe. De hecho, hay gente que cria otras raszas, o tira para el duroc cruzado con jersei etc..... (de h3echo, mas off topic, pero hay razas de cerdo bastante mas raras que la iberica, que total, ya se cria en Texas, y mas caras)

Comer mejor o peor.. pues eso queda al gusto y paladar de cada uno. En todo caso hablo de gente que sabe algo del tema, y ademas es su trabajo. No es ni mejor ni peor, son sabores diferentes, por simplifacrlo, y cada uno tenemos el gusto y el culo que temos. Al final, todos los culos apestan, solo que unos nos apestan menos que otros.

Saludos


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Tradicionalmente era un jamón muy salado, que lo curaban como aquí para conservarlo y luego lo cocinaban para comerlo. Ciertamente, y por influencia de España, últimamente están surgiendo jamones que se comen como los de aquí



Es lo que tiene la sal, pero tienen sus jamones, para ellos pepinazos, y tanto para cocinar como para comer "en crudo". Si miras realmente, no es un sector donde puedan meter baza, no es como el caviar, que econtrolan ya buena parte de la produccion y distribucion, y sirven a todo el planeta (rusia e Iran incluidas). Ademas, hacen un caviar cojonudo. Mejor que el de IRan? dificil pregunta... he comdio ambos, en Iran nos lo regalaban como detalle, y de aquella, a la novia que yo tenia y que a veces viajaba conmigo, no le gustaba,... asi que he comido bastante.


----------



## Riviere (22 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que tengo claro, es que si al cliente le salen las manzanas con el "corazón pardo", (patología de conservación), y le digo que es un producto que hasta que no se abre no se sabe, me va a mandar adonde pican los pavos. Porque sabe que hacemos unos controles de calidad, y por eso sabemos muy bien que vendemos. Estoy seguro que hay tipos que se echan un jamón a las manos y saben que tal es sin empezarlo. Tal como yo sé distinguir una pera conferencia holandesa o belga, o una manzana polaca de una nacional. Esto es una estafa sin excusa posible, ni plausible, ni salida digna.
Edito para decir que: Os han cagado a pelito en el núcleo del alma. Espero ver la segunda remesa enviada para resarcir a los afectados. Quiero fotos. Mi pronóstico es: ¡AVRIC!.


----------



## OraEtLabora (22 Dic 2022)

A ver shurs cada cuantos km se le cambia el aceite a este jamón?


----------



## Azote87 (22 Dic 2022)

Ilitri ganando más de los jamones que el que los hace .


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Estas totalmente equivocado, el duroc es una raza mas, de las cientos que hay, no es "el blanco", eso es una simplificacion para que la gente no letrada entienda, pero no, no hay un cerdo iberico y luego un precipio donde solo hay blanco. De hecho solo en la peninsula hay bastantes razas de puercos, eso de blanco o negro no es como tu dices, no existe. De hecho, hay gente que cria otras raszas, o tira para el duroc cruzado con jersei etc..... (de h3echo, mas off topic, pero hay razas de cerdo bastante mas raras que la iberica, que total, ya se cria en Texas, y mas caras)
> 
> Comer mejor o peor.. pues eso queda al gusto y paladar de cada uno. En todo caso hablo de gente que sabe algo del tema, y ademas es su trabajo. No es ni mejor ni peor, son sabores diferentes, por simplifacrlo, y cada uno tenemos el gusto y el culo que temos. Al final, todos los culos apestan, solo que unos nos apestan menos que otros.
> 
> Saludos



Vamos a ver, que he estudiado eso, que me estás contando?

Evidentemente existen muchas razas de cerdos. Donde he indicado yo lo contrario?

El lomo blanco como se vende en España suele ser de raza duroc y eso es lo que decía en ese caso no especiqué que me refería a la carne, ya sé que el cerdo en si no es blanco de color o en su caso rosa como podría pensarse sino pardo rojizo pero normalmente cuando vas al súper y compras lomo blanco que es lo más normal que compra la gente 95% será Duroc. No hay ninguna simplificación ni iletrados en eso.

Que cojones dices que no hay cerdo ibérico??? Pero que puta burrada dices? Claro que hay una raza ibérica con sus variaciones que serían las subrazas pero hay un tronco ibérico, además que lo de la coloración, en este caso si, de piel si existe, así que igual el que está mal informado eres tú. Si hay también indicaciones protegidas de eso que son como patentes que no pueden meter hibridaciones y está el sistema de etiquetas para la protección de la raza ibérica.









Cerdo ibérico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Aquí está la prueba:

El cerdo ibérico es una raza porcina y sus variedades pertenecientes al llamado "tronco ibérico", predominante en la península ibérica. Hay variedades negras y coloradas, así como lampiñas o con pelo. 

Y en cuanto a lo de mejor y peor pues que va a ser mejor un cerdo duroc estabulado o un ibérico campando en dehesa venga no me jodas.

El que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú, pero vamos que si te hace ilusión creerlo e hinchate al jamonaco ese que dices de Tejas. No se trata de gusto, se trata de como ha sido criado y alimentado.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aunque le pese a la gente. Su padre trabajo en Renault, unos muertos de hambre haciendo trabajos repetidos. El feo se cree rico sin serlo.



No te cebes con lo de trabajar en una fábrica, que aqui, ningun forero trabaja en la NASA tampoco.

Una cosa no quita la otra compi.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

OraEtLabora dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301714
> 
> A ver shurs cada cuantos km se le cambia el aceite a este jamón?



Hostia, pues se da un aire a Trump!, Ya decía yo que me recordaba a alguien familiar!!!! Jajajajajjajajaja

Podria ser nuestra mascota foril

Os peesento a...TRUMPANTOJO

￼


----------



## V. R. N (22 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Las encinas dan bellotas
> 
> *¡¡¡ENZIMAS!!!*



Estoy muriendo de risa


----------



## Hamtel (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí podéis ver el hilo en cuestión;
> 
> 
> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9293526&page=27
> ...



Hostia, los anormales de los mods tienen una cuenta llamada staff, jajaja


----------



## Euron G. (22 Dic 2022)

Pack Alfa, Shur...

El chiste se explica solo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Dic 2022)

Como mola ver a @DonIberico_ 

Y no lo digo como halago, es simplemente patético como una empresa intermedia como un usuario en un foro. Es una forma directa de contactar con el cliente? Si, pero también patética. Y ya, llamar shur.

JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA

Los de marketing y RRPP deberían replantearse su modelo de comunicación, no todo vale.


----------



## Riviere (22 Dic 2022)

Estos son los blisters que están llegando. Yo aún les veo demasiada grasa. Llámame finolis.












Edito para decir que, si hubieseis trabajado en una empresa alimentaria, dudarías ya de saque, que todos los blisters sean del mismo jamón.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En el jamon, el aceite y la miel hay un fraude BRVTAL.
> 
> En mi casa teniamos nuestro propio jamon, alimentando a los cerdos negros con sandias y melones en verano y bellota en invierno. Despues, 3-5 anos de secado. Nada, repito nada, sabia igual. Algunos jamones de Extremadura o Huelva, muy bien escogidos, se le acercaban en un 50%.
> 
> ...



La miel es muy sencillo comprarla decente, pero evidentemente no la vas a encontrar en el supermercado al lado de casa. Tan fácil como ir a tu pueblo o a un pueblo de turisteo y comprar al paisano o en cualquier ultramarinos que vendan producto de la zona.

Yo he tenido abejas, y he comprado miel entre 9 y 10€ el quilo de la que cristaliza en cuanto hace frío, indicativo más sencillo para ver la pureza de la miel no hay.


----------



## zurracapote one (22 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La respuesta es simple. Quisieron hacer el negocio del año en ForoCoches y compraron un container de China a 10€ la paleta que iban a vender en ForoCoches sacando un margen del 600%. O a caso tú crees que se anuncian en ForoCoches siendo una empresa humilde como dicen ser?
> Estamos con los nuevos hawkers que se pasean en ferraris por Salamanca junto con Ilitri.



Fiarse de las promociones con las que hace caja el garrulo polioperado es como jugar a la ruleta rusa con seis balas en el tambor.


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que he estudiado eso, que me estás contando?
> 
> Evidentemente existen muchas razas de cerdos. Donde he indicado yo lo contrario?
> 
> ...



Eres tu quien ha dicho que el duroc es el blanco... Estudiar estudiar... no se, eh?
Saludos


----------



## Avioncito (22 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Estos son los blisters que están llegando. Yo aún les veo demasiada grasa. Llámame finolis.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301759
> ...



Yo estos los veo muy bien, la verdad.


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Dic 2022)

Cuando el jamón es criado en una jaula y mal alimentado este no hace deporte y la gran mayoría de sus patas lo que tiene es tocino, pero si habéis pagado 400€ por ese producto... Mal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Dic 2022)

Podrían cambiar el nombre a Foromierdas o Foroestafados


----------



## ayton (22 Dic 2022)

Joder, con la historia de la vida de ese cerdo podían rodar la 2a parte de mar adentro...la virgen


----------



## amputado (22 Dic 2022)

hoy mismo he visto esa marca en una tienda que tiene delicatesen y tampoco he visto nada raro
pero con la mala publicidad que han generado he optado por otra marca un poco mas cara pero que me ha dado mas confianza
80 euros que me he gastado para toda la navidad.
esa empresa va a ir a la ruina. cualquiera que la ponga en internet se va a enterar


----------



## Riviere (22 Dic 2022)

Le llega esto, que puede llamarse ibérico al igual que yo, porque estoy en la Península, y el tipo está super contento. (Imagen de FC).


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (22 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Se hacen pocas cosas despacio porque no compensa ni el mercado de masas sabe apreciarlas.



Y casualmente son las cosas hechas despacio las más nutritivas a todos los niveles. 

Cuando un alimento se prepara despacio, en él interviene la VIDA. Cuando se hace deprisa, solo hay MUERTE.

Ejemplo: higos secos. Tradicionalmente secados lentamente al sol, conservan todas sus vitaminas y son fuente de probióticos. Industriales secados a gran velocidad en hornos: complejas transformaciones químicas, producen deshechos poco saludables, destruidas las vitaminas, los azucares transformados, las bacterias todas muertas. 

La sociedad de la competencia como dogma inviestionable y el dinero como medio para “alcanzar” la “felicidad” está destruyéndonos irremediablemente.


----------



## Riviere (22 Dic 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Y casualmente son las cosas hechas despacio las más nutritivas a todos los niveles.
> 
> Cuando un alimento se prepara despacio, en él interviene la VIDA. Cuando se hace deprisa, solo hay MUERTE.
> 
> ...



Así se procesaban en Fraga, donde nací. En el campo, visitados por moscas y avispas, sacando los malos a diario. Con unas condiciones "higiénicas" que hoy estarían prohibidas. Este vídeo es uno de los que reflejan como llegó a sofisticarse un producto premium secado por medios paleolíticos. De nada.



Iban a Inglaterra...y más allá... Hoy todo se ha perdido. España me duele por cosas así.


----------



## amputado (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Dic 2022)

ayton dijo:


> Joder, con la historia de la vida de ese cerdo podían rodar la 2a parte de mar adentro...la virgen


----------



## Felson (22 Dic 2022)

Mamón directo punto com... (y hago chistes infantiles para que compres mi jamón, mamón... directo... punto com).


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Dic 2022)

Ouiea dijo:


> - Oye, shur, tú te comes lo blanco del jamón?
> 
> - Joder, pues a ver qué remedio!



Joder, como me he reído


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Dic 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> La trampa típica e indetectable sin ayuda de analíticas complejas es alimentar a las abejas con un jarabe mezcla de glucosa y fructosa, lo que no es adulteración del producto, pero sí un fraude para aumentar la producción, en particular en años de sequía y floración escasa.
> 
> Por otro lado, a mayor proporción de glucosa en la miel, mayor tendencia a la cristalización, tanto en mieles puras y naturales como en las falsificadas.



Estamos hablando de comprar miel en vez del jarabe de azúcar chino de la granja san francisco, no de conseguir miel nectar de los dioses categoría premium. Si alguien se toma las molestias suficientes te va a tangar con cualquier cosa, pero el 99% de las veces que compres miel al paisano o en una tienda de comercio local, lo que vas a tener es miel de verdad, por un simple motivo, si estafas a tus vecinos tu negocio dura dos telediarios.


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> yo los jamones, no soy de morro fino, los compro al lado de calamocha, cuando paso por ahi, y por unos 60€ aprox. estan de puta madre.
> Es una nave con carniceria pequeña, una vez que fui me enseño un poco, y estaban ahi con las patas de cerdo crudas poniendolas en sal



Pasa nombre que yo veraneo en Teruel y voy por allí


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro, es que si al cliente le salen las manzanas con el "corazón pardo", (patología de conservación), y le digo que es un producto que hasta que no se abre no se sabe, me va a mandar adonde pican los pavos. Porque sabe que hacemos unos controles de calidad, y por eso sabemos muy bien que vendemos. Estoy seguro que hay tipos que se echan un jamón a las manos y saben que tal es sin empezarlo. Tal como yo sé distinguir una pera conferencia holandesa o belga, o una manzana polaca de una nacional. Esto es una estafa sin excusa posible, ni plausible, ni salida digna.
> Edito para decir que: Os han cagado a pelito en el núcleo del alma. Espero ver la segunda remesa enviada para resarcir a los afectados. Quiero fotos. Mi pronóstico es: ¡AVRIC!.



Cuando compras un jamón de 60€ sabes que te la estás jugando, te puede salir bueno o una puta mierda, cuando compras un jamón de 400€ estás comprando la certeza de que te va salir bueno, en esos 400€ ya va incluido el coste de los controles de calidad. ¿Que te sale malo? Pues o es el caso entre un millón y la empresa te lo compensa al momento, o la empresa está vendiendo un producto que no vale lo que cuesta.

Yo lo tengo claro, cuando me gasto pasta en algo, aunque me lo cambien rápido y sin pegas, ya me deja mal sabor de boca porque pago para que eso no pase.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La miel es muy sencillo comprarla decente, pero evidentemente no la vas a encontrar en el supermercado al lado de casa. Tan fácil como ir a tu pueblo o a un pueblo de turisteo y comprar al paisano o en cualquier ultramarinos que vendan producto de la zona.
> 
> Yo he tenido abejas, y he comprado miel entre 9 y 10€ el quilo de la que cristaliza en cuanto hace frío, indicativo más sencillo para ver la pureza de la miel no hay.



Miel de Manuka


----------



## trinidad Santos (23 Dic 2022)

De la dehesa fijo


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Estos son los blisters que están llegando. Yo aún les veo demasiada grasa. Llámame finolis.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301759
> ...



No es por meter más leña, pero tiene pinta de que han seleccionado los mejores y no son del mismo jamón. Las betas del jamón en los blisters no coinciden con que sean del mismo jamón


----------



## trinidad Santos (23 Dic 2022)

Yo me presentaba en consumo con ese jamón y que le den un vistazo, insisto, nunca vi nada igual y me da en la nariz que algo no anda bien


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

trinidad Santos dijo:


> Yo me presentaba en consumo con ese jamón y que le den un vistazo, insisto, nunca vi nada igual y me da en la nariz que algo no anda bien



No es exceso de grasa que se podría dar el caso, es que todo es grasa y para una empresa con cierto prestigio no debería ocurrir. Tal vez por la fuerte demanda de ForoCoches comprarían en una empresa externa y les han dado gato por liebre. Pero es curioso y estamos hablando de mucha gente afectada.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Dic 2022)

La parte blanca es puro veneno, bajo ningún concepto debe consumirse. De esos jamones solo puede aprovecharse un 0,1 %.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Dic 2022)

Es una pena que estafen tanto por los jamones, porque es la causa de que yo no compre, no me puedo fiar; y también peor para ellos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Dic 2022)

Osea que así es como es un rojo por dentro.


----------



## danapagamo (23 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN 23/12/2022*
> 
> 
> @DonIberico_
> ...



Les he comprado el jamón está de lujo, y los hunde empresas amargados


Me coméis la polla



Trabajan bien y el jamón sabe de puta madre


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Dic 2022)

danapagamo dijo:


> Les he comprado el jamón está de lujo, y los hunde empresas amargados
> 
> 
> Me coméis la polla
> ...



*POR QUE UN ELEVADO NUMERO DE ELLOS PRESENTAN HIPOTROFIA MUSCULAR Y SON TODO GRASA?*


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

danapagamo dijo:


> Les he comprado el jamón está de lujo, y los hunde empresas amargados
> 
> 
> Me coméis la polla
> ...



Siempre puedes usar el jamón para engrasar el coche.


----------



## DonIberico_ (23 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Gracias por entrar a debate a fin de aclarar las dudas sobre el producto que comercializa.
> 
> ...




Hola de nuevo, son unos días muy ajetreados de trabajo y no hemos podido responder antes.


¿Cómo puede un jamón salir así?
Sinceramente desconozco con exactitud científica porque pasa, porque no soy un experto biólogo, se trata de algún tipo de problema genético por el cual el animal desarrolla más grasa que músculo, pero sinceramente no te puedo decir exactamente porqué es.
Lo que te puedo decir es que es una realidad, en todas partes y que hay que asumirlo al igual que se asumen otras muchas cosas, en esos casos se repone la pieza a la persona que le ha tocado y punto.
De todas formas, si me permites la apreciación, se trata de una paleta y no de un jamón, donde por lo que sea no pasa.
En cualquier caso, como he expuesto, esto pasa en 1 paleta de cada 1000 ( por decir un número, porque a veces ni eso) lo que pasa es que como ya he comentado con anterioridad, se han juntado dos cosas, que hemos vendido mucho y a alguien no le ha parecido bien que es quien ha empezado la campaña de difamación y por otro lado que ya hay más fotos falsas que reales que insisto, son literalmente 4 piezas que se han repuesto.



Esto es un bulo y os pedimos que por favor separéis el tema de forocoches con el tema de jamón porque es un tema serio, somos una empresa seria y de verdad que hay que leer cada cosa que de lo único que habla es del desconocimiento que hay hacia el jamón, pero bueno eso ya es cosa de cada uno.



De verdad que para lo que sea estamos aquí para ayudar, somos una empresa de hace más de 100 años y te aseguro que muy bien valorada por todo el mundo, ahora hemos sufrido esta campaña y seguiremos adelante , si quieres ponte en contacto con nosotros en jamones@donibericoshop.es o en el whatsapp +34 694 48 42 78 y de verdad lo que haga falta te explicamos y te asesoramos pero por favor no ayudéis a seguir con la campaña y una vez más por favor un poquito de respeto que hay que leer cada cosa que de verdad…



Dicho todo esto , que paséis una feliz navidad todos y para lo que sea , aquí estamos


----------



## perfectohijoputa (23 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, son unos días muy ajetreados de trabajo y no hemos podido responder antes.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo puede un jamón salir así?
> ...




Un hilo descojonante. Aunque si es usted una empresa seria y no ha querido engañar a nadie, pues lo lamento y espero que consiga enderezar la situación. Dicho esto, le diré lo que pienso:

No se me ocurriría comprar un buen jamón por internet, como tampoco un colchón.

Y si fuese un distribuidor de productos gourmet como ese, lo último que haría sería ofertarme en un foro de subnormales sin criterio como forocoches, porque pasan estas cosas.

Un jamón realmente bueno es una rareza, efectivamente cada pieza es única. No se de quien parte la subnormalidad de creerse que serializando la distribución a ciegas entre niños rata que no saben ni por donde les da el aire, de un producto premium como ese, podría salir una operación digna. Imagino que muchos incluso ya tendrían hasta un jamón chungo en casa esperando para la foto y reclamación antes de recibir el supuesto bellota.

Que podía salir mal?

Mi abuela decía que quien yacía con niños amanecía meado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, son unos días muy ajetreados de trabajo y no hemos podido responder antes.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo puede un jamón salir así?
> ...




Tengo guardadas mis bicis desde Septiembre, ahora que tengo dias de vacas y hace buen sol, te queria pedir un poco de esa grasa para las cadenas y rodamientos, pero ojo, solo iberica. No me mandes chinakadas que ya nos conocemos.

Un saludo y felices fiestas


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tengo guardadas mis bicis desde Septiembre, ahora que tengo dias de vacas y hace buen sol, te queria pedir un poco de esa grasa para las cadenas y rodamientos, pero ojo, solo iberica. No me mandes chinakadas que ya nos conocemos.
> 
> Un saludo y felices fiestas


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

DonIberico_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, son unos días muy ajetreados de trabajo y no hemos podido responder antes.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo puede un jamón salir así?
> ...



Lo del marchamo o sello de denominación de origen ya, si eso, para otro día.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

Empresas adheridas a la D.O. Guijuelo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Empresas adheridas a la D.O. Guijuelo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302369
> ...




No logro ver Engrases Ilitri SL & Don Histerico, la habeis encontrado?

Dicho esto yo siempre he comprado lomo El Rubio en un gourmet famoso de Alicante, fue de los primeros en toda esta mierda snob del iberico me he acordado que pagaba 20e por un palmo hasta que me harte de hacer el canelo por un poco de cerdo con pimenton.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

Dice un shur: 


Pedí a Don Iberico en su día y gestionamos una devolución de forma muy rápida, e incluso llegué a tener el dinero en mi cuenta antes de devolver el jamón, que tampoco es que hubiera salido malo.

Por mi parte 0 problemas con esta empresa.
 O sea: lo devuelve pero no ha salido malo. Hasta el más bajo troll de Burbuja se mea en esta "opinión".


----------



## mike17 (23 Dic 2022)

Habéis puesto una queja oficial?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Habéis puesto una queja oficial?




En la oficina de Consumo de vuestra ciudad o comunidad autonoma, es de lo poco publico que funciona como debe y mete unos paquetones que flipas.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

Otro: 
"También es verdad, que los sobres no parecen siempre de la misma paleta, ya que a veces tienes suerte y el 90% de los sobres son de la parte buena de la paleta y otras veces (solo nos paso una vez), te tocan de la parte mala". (En to el núcleo).


----------



## mike17 (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Así se procesaban en Fraga, donde nací. En el campo, visitados por moscas y avispas, sacando los malos a diario. Con unas condiciones "higiénicas" que hoy estarían prohibidas. Este vídeo es uno de los que reflejan como llegó a sofisticarse un producto premium secado por medios paleolíticos. De nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Iban a Inglaterra...y más allá... Hoy todo se ha perdido. España me duele por cosas así.



Entre otras cosas porque nadie quiere vivir en un entorno rural; te pones a echar cuentas y entre una gran ciudad y un pueblo; pues no hay mucha diferencia. El contacto con la naturaleza no tiene precio.


----------



## mike17 (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En la oficina de Consumo de vuestra ciudad o comunidad autonoma, es de lo poco publico que funciona como debe y mete unos paquetones que flipas.



A eso me refería; una queja interna para nada.


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Empresas adheridas a la D.O. Guijuelo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302369
> ...



Tienen su propia D.O. llamada Ilitri&company


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (23 Dic 2022)

Me descojono con el hilo, cerdos tetrapléjicos engordados como si fueran los patos del foiegras, ya me los imagino tirados en el suelo con un embudo dandoles pienso transgénico 24/7, echeniquizados sin poder moverse.

Broootal shurs


----------



## Hamtel (23 Dic 2022)

Esos jamones blancos son de alta calidad. piezas únicas hechas sólo para paladares acostumbrados a productos premium


----------



## toniguada (23 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN 23/12/2022*
> 
> 
> @DonIberico_
> ...



O la etiqueta negra que cuelga de esa pata no es real o algo falla. 
No me entra en la cabeza que ese jamón pueda ser etiqueta negra. 
Control cero o una posible falsificación. 
A la espera de un comunicado de la empresa, por lo que respecta a mi visto lo visto no me genera confianza para una próxima compra. 
Saludos.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (23 Dic 2022)

Esos jamones no vienen de montañas cercanas.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> O la etiqueta negra que cuelga de esa pata no es real o algo falla.
> No me entra en la cabeza que ese jamón pueda ser etiqueta negra.
> Control cero o una posible falsificación.
> A la espera de un comunicado de la empresa, por lo que respecta a mi visto lo visto no me genera confianza para una próxima compra.
> Saludos.



Ni en su video promocional, que por cierto, el jamón de los platos apenas llevan grasa. Ni en su video digo, se hace mención o aparece etiqueta visible.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Esos jamones no vienen de montañas cercanas.



Ni ninguno. Los cerdos no son animales de montaña.


----------



## kikoseis (23 Dic 2022)

Si ves muchas opiniones de páginas de venta de ibéricos, siempre hay opiniones de paletas que son todo tocino. 
Debe ser algo común. 
Lo que no me creo es que los que venden eso no sepan lo que viene, si son profesionales tienen que verlo.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Ni ninguno. Los cerdos no son animales de montaña.



Relájate que te va a dar un jamacuco jajaja.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Dic 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Eres tu quien ha dicho que el duroc es el blanco... Estudiar estudiar... no se, eh?
> Saludos



Yo no he dicho que el duroc es blanco de piel, he dicho la carne, eso otro es lo que has interpretado tu, erudito. Evidentemente estamos hablando en este post de producto no del animal, de ahí que no hiciera falta especificarlo. Me importa un cojon lo que tú pienses si he estudiado o no, eres el típico newtralero que abunda mucho en nuestros días que además van a por lana y salen trasquilados.

Aprende erudito. El que dice que no hay raza ibérica que eso sí está escrito ahí y he cogido cita.









Diferencias entre un jamón de bellota etiqueta negra y roja


Comparativa entre el jamón ibérico de bellota Negro y Rojo, precios y características. Cómo identificarlo y saber elegir para comprar un buen jamón bellota.




www.encinadonalberto.com


----------



## toniguada (23 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Ni en su video promocional, que por cierto, el jamón de los platos apenas llevan grasa. Ni en su video digo, se hace mención o aparece etiqueta visible.



Que si coño que en la foto que han puesto se ve la etiqueta negra en la pata mira en la foto se ve una etiqueta negra.


----------



## Riviere (23 Dic 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Que si coño que en la foto que han puesto se ve la etiqueta negra en la pata mira en la foto se ve una etiqueta negra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302471



Black label.


----------



## singermorning (23 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que el duroc es blanco de piel, he dicho la carne, eso otro es lo que has interpretado tu, erudito. Evidentemente estamos hablando en este post de producto no del animal, de ahí que no hiciera falta especificarlo. Me importa un cojon lo que tú pienses si he estudiado o no, eres el típico newtralero que abunda mucho en nuestros días que además van a por lana y salen trasquilados.
> 
> Aprende erudito. El que dice que no hay raza ibérica que eso sí está escrito ahí y he cogido cita.
> 
> ...



a vomitar mejor te vas a la via, anormal trisomico Podemita.


----------



## danilovix (23 Dic 2022)

Según el análisis del laboratorio, hay trazas de jamón en esa panceta


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Dic 2022)

Subnormales comprando prosciutto de 30€ a 350.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2022)

Son jamones burbujos


----------



## Riviere (24 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que le ha llegado resien a un forocochero. Hay blisters algo grasientos para mi gusto. Pero es que en los que no lo están, noto escasa infiltración de grasa en el magro...nu sé....


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Dic 2022)

Son jamones diversos funcionales


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Dic 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Hombre, es que ibérico se refiere exclusivamente a la raza, no a la crianza. Para la crianza/alimentación está el recebo, el cebo y los cerdos de campo.



Ya hombre, eso ya lo sé
La cosa de todo esto es que ves metropolitas de "ooooo cerdo ibérico, esos comen bellota"
Muchísima gente, automáticamente al ver "ibérico" piensan que están a base de bellota


----------



## Leopoldo (25 Dic 2022)

Jamones de cerdos ikikomoris


----------



## pepe01 (25 Dic 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Esto es lo que le ha llegado resien a un forocochero. Hay blisters algo grasientos para mi gusto. Pero es que en los que no lo están, noto escasa infiltración de grasa en el magro...nu sé....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303405
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303406
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303407
> ...



Esos cabrones de ForoCoches van a acabar con toda la producción de Jamón ibérico de China XD


----------



## Riviere (25 Dic 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Esos cabrones de ForoCoches van a acabar con toda la producción de Jamón ibérico de China XD



Yo lo que veo es que en el hilo de FC, al principio, se dice que hay bastantes incidencias. Luego que son tres o cuatro.... En ese hilo se han colgado dos recibos de blisters. Paletilla hasta el momento ninguna. Apenas participa nadie y va leeento... Todo muy sospechoso. Y además borran comentarios.


----------



## zirick (25 Dic 2022)

Jamón aprobado por Newtral


----------



## Barruno (26 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jodidos milenials y sus expresiones de mierda.



La respuesta de la empresa tambien es para enmarcar dentro de las atrocidades lingüisticas de los millenials.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Buena pillada



Han borrado la foto!! Joder es buenísima.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Ese pobre cerdo no se ha puesto de pie en su vida.
> Jamón de Guantanamo.



A lo mejor es un cerdo enfermo con síndrome de pata grasa.


----------



## zirick (28 Dic 2022)

Unos jamones que están a la altura del foro.
La solución es la de siempre: borrar y banear, el estilo que el socialismo predominante les ha enseñado bien. Alguno repetirá seguro.

Me nutre.


----------



## mirym94 (28 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300015



Te sale mejor comprar unas ya sueltas que un jamón, estafando a la gente los tozinos.


----------



## Turbocalbo (28 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Te sale mejor comprar unas ya sueltas que un jamón, estafando a la gente los tozinos.



tuvo que ser curioso hacer lonchas con ese trozo, todas con hermosa sonrisa


----------



## Frysby (28 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Con lo rico que está lo blanco.



Hombre a mi me gusta el jamón con blanco. No el blanco con jamón


----------



## Frysby (28 Dic 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Allá por el 98, en la inauguración del Marks & Spencer en Bilbao, pusieron un cortador de jamón y un buen jamón pata negra.
> Nunca en mi vida, había visto a hombres trajeados y mujeres con vestido noche, perder la compostura de esa manera y lanzarse sobre los camareros con las bandejas como esa noche. Fue patético.



Spain is diferent


----------



## Riviere (29 Dic 2022)

Cita de *MonoSuperfleH : "Pero el jamón me ha decepcionado porque no tiene la grasilla esa que caracteríza al jamón iberico de bellota ni el sabor tampoco, además venía cortado muy grueso. Me mandásteis un sobre de jamón de regalo que me gustó mucho más que el que yo recibí".*

_Cuando no tiene la grasilla, ni el sabor tampoco, mal vamos._

Cita de *Duarditoh : "Y la sensación es bastante mala. Habré comprado para mí y mi familia más de 10 jamones desde que los conocí, pero los dos últimos han sido decepcionantes. El anterior me lo cambiaron y el segundo que me llegó fue perfecto, tal y como estaba acostumbrado. Éste lo pedí de bellota doble montanera esperando que se me cayesen las lágrimas al comérmelo, pero no".*

_Doble montanera= Doble cojonera. Montanera bloste._


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ahora están abriendo hilos troll jugándose la cuenta muy fuerte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300703
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300704



Foroestafados...


----------



## Riviere (29 Dic 2022)

De momento, en el jilo forocochero del día que te cagaron en el núcleo del alma a pelito con tocino "ibérico", no han colgado ni una pata de las que se van a devolver. A todos los que reclaman los remiten a un número de whatsapp donde ahí ya hablamos y esas cosas....


----------

